# Tank? Wo ist hier ein Tank?



## Schimpansky (30. Januar 2008)

Hi liebe Buffies!

Wollte mal fragen ob es nur mir so geht oder auch anderen:

Ich spiel auf terrordar schon seit 1 jahr und ich brauche immer mind 30min bis ich einen Tank finde. Wenn überhaupt...

Ich habe jetzt extra einen Priester hochgezockt, damit ein problem für mich weniger besteht, aber ich finde nie einen tank!

Ich hab nen tank auf 29 und werd den auf 70 zocken, aber ist es auf anderen servern auch so? sind die Tanks wirklich so rar?

schonmal thx für die antworten

mfg


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Januar 2008)

Tanks sind überall rar. Die guten Tanks gehen nur mit ihren Stammgruppen los, bei denen sie sich einigermaßen sicher sein können, nicht allzu oft den Geistheiler (Bob) zu sehen. 

Weiterhin ist das Leben eines Tanks sehr teuer. Platte zu reparieren ist nunmal kein Zuckerschlecken! Da spielt man doch lieber mit Leder oder Stoff.

Ich zumindest freue mich auf Patch 2.4, wenn die täglich möglichen "Dailies" auf 25 erhöht werden, dann kommt etwas mehr Gold in die Kasse.


----------



## Dunathan (30. Januar 2008)

ja die tanks sind rar da sind entweder a) keinen bock auf randomgruppen haben wegen repkosten etc.
                                                       b) weniger gespielt werden weil man schlechter lvln kann und questen               
                                                            etc. als dds 
                                                       c) auf damage oder heal geskillt sind


----------



## Shaint - Dom (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich selbst spiele einen Feral Druiden auf Onyxia. Trotz Feral Skillung bin ich so gut wie NIE als Tank unterwegs ... Das liegt zum einen daran, dass Tanken im Allgemeinen keinen spaß macht " mir zumindest " und es leider zu viele schlechte Gruppen gibt... wer hat schon lust als erster zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Katze -> Sprinten -> aus der Instanz


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Januar 2008)

also ich kann nur für mich selber sprechen, aber die gründe random-gruppen abzulehnen liegen auf der Hand

1) hohe reppkosten und hoher Zeitaufwand bei mäßigem spaß zu erwarten
2) wozu randoms wenn gildenintern genug bedarf da ist in innis zu gehen?
3) wenn schon dann mit Leuten gehen dies auch zu schätzen wissen, anstatt sich von idioten für deren Fehler anflamen zu lassen (soll nich heissen daß randoms idioten wären oder man selbst nie fehler macht)
4) gute Gelegenheit die eigenen DDs beim Taktik erlernen zu unterstützen und sich nen Eindruck zu verschaffen, WER da eigentlich im Raid hinter einem steht und welche Unarten er/sie vielleicht an den Tag legt aggrotechnisch

ich lass mich auch ab und an auf randomgruppen ein und freu mich wenns mal hinhaut, aber ich habs auch schon sehr oft bereut (erst vor kurzem in Strat als n WL net kapieren wollte, daß ein Deffwarri nich Aggro halten KANN wenn er in ne 9-Mob-Grp reinbombt bevor ich antanke und mich der dann auch noch wüstest beschimpft weil ich ihn zur Rede stelle), daher bin ich lieber mit guten Leuten unterwegs die ich kenne

zu guterletzt: in einer Stammgruppe ist meistens gute Stimmung, weil man   sich auf die Leute verlassen kann


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

ne so rar sind tanks nicht 
aber wie gesagt ich persönlich gehe auch nur mit meinen stammgrp in inis

weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt - 10 mal zu wipen in einer hero ini wo ich dann 
über 50g repkosten hab und nur für 3 bis 5 marken bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. Januar 2008)

Weil Tanks einfach zu wenig contentmöglichkeit haben:

Du kannst schlecht Framen, schlecht Quetsen (allein).
In der Arena udn dem BG bist du ziemlich nutzlos.
DU hats also nur Instanzen als Mittelpunkt deines Ingamelebens, und dort reißt sich dir die nächste Gilde unter den Nagel, wiel Tanks eben so rar sind, ergo hats du als Tank sehr schnell eine Gilde die raiden geht, udn sich über dich freut, dann gehts du aber weniegr random, weil das weitaus anstrengender ist als bequem mit der Gilde da durch zu laufen.


----------



## Igier (30. Januar 2008)

stammgruppe is wohl die beste erklärung

ich war auch schon bestimmt ne halbes jahr  nichtmehr random tanken


----------



## Bryon (30. Januar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist das Leben eines Tanks sehr teuer. Platte zu reparieren ist nunmal kein Zuckerschlecken! Da spielt man doch lieber mit Leder oder Stoff.



Druiden tragen Platte?


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin Def Tank auf unserem Server.
Ich kann bestätigen dass ich lieber mit meinen Leuten in Instanzen gehe als dass ich mit Randoms die evtl. sogar noch Need auf Items aus der Instanz haben <- Die Leute sind entweder scheiße im DPS / HPS oder kennen nichtmal die Instanz und ich muss ihnen an jeder Ecke alles erklären. Ich bin lieber in 30 min durch ZH Heroic durch als dass ich mir die Mühe mache und es in 59 Minuten schaffe.
Zudem: Repkosten haben ALLE Klassen gleich. Bei 0% muss ein Full Epic equipter Charakter immer zwischen 25 und 35 G Blechen. Das hat keinen Unterschied bei Platte und Stoff allerdings nehmen Stoffcharaktere wesendlich SELTENER Schaden. Dadurch entsehen bei guten Tanks einfach keine Repkosten für Stoff Leder und Schwere Rüstungs Klassen. Tank selbst nimmt ohne Wipe meist auch nur zwischen 10 und 20 % Haltbarkeitsschaden hin <- Und mehr will auch keiner also cya Randoms wb Gildies!


----------



## Maligtus (30. Januar 2008)

Dunathan schrieb:


> ja die tanks sind rar da sind entweder a) keinen bock auf randomgruppen haben wegen repkosten etc.
> b) weniger gespielt werden weil man schlechter lvln kann und questen
> etc. als dds
> c) auf damage oder heal geskillt sind




... auf Heal ? Schonmal einen Tank gesehen der auf Heal geskillt ist ?


----------



## Sírion-antonidas (30. Januar 2008)

aalso . ich spiele auch einen Krieger auf Antonidas(allianz) und mus sagen das ihr alle ein wenig recht habt .

Ich habe normal kein problem mit random gruppen - meine meinung , auch mit scheiss dds kann man random gehen hauptsache heal und tank stimmt . 

Heros sind unatraktiv seit es marken aus kara gibt .- ich hab ne feste stamm die jeden donnerstag durch komplett kara in 3,5 std rusht und fertig is die wurst . 22 marken für nix .

und bez. farmen etc. ja das stimmt . ich hab auch nen mage und mit dem gehe ich fast ausschliesslich farmen etc. is einfach einfacher .



Liebe grüsse Sírion aka Thorsten


----------



## Omidas (30. Januar 2008)

Der Tankmangel ist so ne sache.

Wie schon geschrieben haben viele keine Lust auf Repkosten und gehen deswegen lieber mit Bekannten und Gildies. War mit meinem Palatank genauso. Anfang 60ig habe ich noch jede Grp mit gemacht. Mitte 60ig schon weniger weil mich mittlerweile schon bei einigen auf F-List war die wussten das ich tanken kann. Und von denen ich wusste das es mit denen geht. 70ig wieder mal ne kurze Phase wo ich öfters mit unbekannten Grps in Inis reinging weil ich bestimmte Items und Ruf brauchte. Nachdem ich alle Items gefunden hatte fiel ich den 70igern für non Hero weg. Kein Need und sooo langweilig in den Instanzen mit gutem Equip rum zu rennen. Also nur noch Heros dort auch mit rnd Grps aber mehr mit F-List Leuten und Gildies. Hatte zwar bis jetzt nie ein Problem mit Rnds. Auch in Heros noch einige gute Leute neu dazugelernt. Aber wenn mich zwei Leute fragen ob ich Hero gehe. F-List/Gildie und nen Rnd. Für Wen entscheide ich mich wohl. Und so viele Heros am Tag wie mit einem meiner DDs schaffe ich auch nicht. Ziehe zwar mittlerweile durch die meisten Heros fix durch aber ist halt um einiges stressiger als Tank. Wenn ich da einmal SL Hero drin war brauche ich erstmal eine kleine Verschnaufpause.

Sprich die meisten guten Tanks wird man in 70iger Rnd Grps nicht sehen, weil sie mit Gilde oder F-List gehen.
Wenn man also den Tankmangel umgehen will sollte man frühzeitig damit anfangen. Tanks freuen sich wenn sie altbekannte Gesichter sehen von denen sie wissen, dass sie was können.


----------



## DeadlyMadMax (30. Januar 2008)

nun spiele gern def krieger aber gründe warum ich kaum für rdm tank :

- unmögliche gruppenzusammenstellung hauptsache 5 und los hohe repkosten sicher

- verwirrendes zusammenspiel jeder macht was er will

- niemand für tankintressante instanzen zufinden ist zb. hero krypta schultern

- nerverndes ständiges und langandauerndes afk gehn oder einfach off ohne ein wort


besser mit eingespielten leuten oder gildies eben gehn macht fun und geht schnell


----------



## Uranius (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich zock auf Tirion und bin dort glaub ich nich der mieseste Tank. ^^
Mein schönstes Erlebnis war in ZH beim 7 MOB tanken. ^^
Das hat ma Laune gemacht.

Ich liebe es Tank zu sein und will niemals was anderes sein.
Hab generell kein Problem damit Randomgruppen zu begleiten und auch Whipen stört mich kein Stück.
Klar sind Repkosten Enorm (noch nich ma Geld irgendwo und schon 24 G) aber hey ich weiß was ich spiel und kenne die Konsequenzen.

Das Problem ist denke ich, das viele Leute einfach unterschätzen, wie hart das Tankleben doch ist.
DDler die einfach zuviel BAM in Ihre Angriffe hauen, von Omen oder KTM nie was gehört haben oder einfach wie Freiwild nich auf Zeichen achten und alles einmal anschießen.
Heiler die sich lieber selber schützen als den Tank und sofort wie irre durch die Instanz laufen vor Angst vor dem Mob.
Davon ab, das erwartet wird, das wir als Tank mindestens 10 Mobs gleichzeitig halten müssen ohne Heilung während alle auf alle ballern und CC so oder so außer acht gelassen werden kann.


----------



## Tirkari (30. Januar 2008)

Maligtus schrieb:


> ... auf Heal ? Schonmal einen Tank gesehen der auf Heal geskillt ist ?


Ja, fast jeder Pala ^^
(und bevor jetzt Flames bezüglich Schutzpalas kommen: seitdem ich jetzt ein paarmal mit welchen unterwegs war, hab ich die für einige Inis deutlich lieber als nen Krieger oder Feral - natürlich vorausgesetzt, daß sie gescheit spielen, aber das gilt ja für jede Art des Tankens)


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (30. Januar 2008)

Lange hab ich einen Krieger als Deftank gespielt, doch die lieben Mitspieler und Blizzard haben mir den Spass am tanken versaut..

1.Als Defftank hast du auf nem PvP Server keine Chance etwas Gold zu verdienen, auf jedem dritten Erzvorkommen wirst du umgeballert von einem Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion. Beim Kräutersammeln sieht es ähnlich aus . Dann hab ich mein Geld mit Angeln und kochen verdient , bis ich auch da umgeholzt wurde... Questen kannste bei 300 Schaden pro Schlag (800-1200 mit Schildschlag) eh vergessen. Jeder Holy Pala macht mehr Schaden als ein Deffkrieger.

2. Die meisten Krieger die ich kenne sind sauer wegen des Gelabers um Tankadins und Feraldruiden. Wenn diese Klassen so toll tanken können , warum machen sie es nit? Zumal zumindest Feraldruiden doch sehr schön nebenben Farmen können usw. (davon gibts ja auch ein paar kompetente Tanks) Tankadins halte ich für sowas wie Wolpertinger........ Jaja gleich schreibt wieder einer er hätte gaaanz tolle Tankadins kennen gelernt. Nur mal ehrlich wo sind die wenn man auf Gruppensuche ist , wo?

Und 3. und vielleicht der wichtigste Punkt für mich das tanken aufzugeben sind die Grottenschlechten Randomgruppen für Hero oder was auch immer. Knurrende Jägerpets, Mehrfachschüsse , Damagegeile Mages und Hexer , Moonkins (!) ohne Aggroreduce, Verstärker Schamanen mit Tankneigung , Vergelterpalas und heilende Shadowpriester sowie noch vieles mehr sind der eigentliche Grund das tanken dranzugeben. Hinzu kommt das ständige schnell , schnell in den Inzen. Wenn du als Tank darauf wartest , daß der Heiler wieder Mana hat wirst Du heute schon angemacht. Daher tanke ich nur noch hin und wieder für Leute die ich kenne ...


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Hi liebe Buffies!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob es nur mir so geht oder auch anderen:
> 
> ...



Hmm..ich geh auf Charauswahl und denke nach ob ich den Protpala oder Defwarri nehme - und schon hab ich nen Tank, aber ich geh bestimmt nur in allergrößter Not einfach mit XY los, hab wenn mans genau nimmt ja sogar 2 Gilden voller netter kompetenter Leute.


----------



## Silverstorm (30. Januar 2008)

Xenor schrieb:


> Ich bin lieber in 30 min durch ZH Heroic durch als dass ich mir die Mühe mache und es in 59 Minuten schaffe.



I lol'd


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Januar 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Druiden tragen Platte?



Entschuldige meine Nachlässigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feikko (30. Januar 2008)

ich bin auch ein tank habe gute rüssi und gehe nur mit leuten in die inis wo ich weiß das ich nich so oft sterbe.mit anderin leuten is es mir zuviel repkosten.


----------



## Webi (30. Januar 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich verstehe jeden Krieger der nicht mit Random gehen will.
Habe selbst auch keinen Bock mehr, meinen Deff-Krieger zu spielen weil ich Blut und Wasser schwitze, ob ich überhaupt eine Mobgruppe überlebe.
Ist klar: Der Tank ist schuld.


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

habauch  nen Tank hochgelevelt. nach ner zeit hat man beim leveln seine Leute mit denen man parallel levelt
am anfang macht man halt random und sucht sich dann die guten heiler und disziplinierten DDs raus und geht dann mit denen regelmaessig.
so ab level 69/70 hast dann eingespielte gruppen oder halt die gilde mit denen du die Gruppen auffuellst
ab level 70 ist es dann total einfach
ist der Tank wie bei mir ein Twink, holst den nur noch raus wenn die Gilde oder jemand von der FL dicgh fragt ob du Instanz XY mitgehen koenntest
wenn ich mit dem Tank zum herstellen oder questen online bin und werde von nem Fremden angewhispert lehne ich fast immer an
die Gruende dafuer wurden schon oft genug genannt
von den nicht zu kalkulierenden Rep-Kosten, ueber moeglichen Frust in Random Gruppen, kommt bei mir noch dazu, dass ich meine Zeit auch ein wenig fuer die Gilde freihalte, wenn ich gerade der einzige Tank bin der online ist
Wenn naemlich jemand in ne Instanz will und nur nen Tank braucht und ich gerade 3 stunden in ner Instanz rumgimpe, dann finde ich das einfach noch schlimmere Zeitverschwendung


----------



## Antilli (30. Januar 2008)

Xenor schrieb:


> ...
> Zudem: Repkosten haben ALLE Klassen gleich. Bei 0% muss ein Full Epic equipter Charakter immer zwischen 25 und 35 G Blechen. Das hat keinen Unterschied bei Platte und Stoff allerdings nehmen Stoffcharaktere wesendlich SELTENER Schaden. Dadurch entsehen bei guten Tanks einfach keine Repkosten für Stoff Leder und Schwere Rüstungs Klassen. Tank selbst nimmt ohne Wipe meist auch nur zwischen 10 und 20 % Haltbarkeitsschaden hin...



Also das macht ein Unterschied: Mein Hunter full Epic (Niveau T4/T5) zahlt für kaputte Rüstung an die 30G, mein Pala (Niveau T4/T5) zahlt gute 10G mehr!
Und wenn wir von Wipe reden, dann ist ja die ganze Gruppe tot.



Maligtus schrieb:


> ... auf Heal ? Schonmal einen Tank gesehen der auf Heal geskillt ist ?



Ja, mein Holy-Pala war mal Prot geskillt :-) Eine non-Hero 5-er Ini tanke ich zwar immer noch als Holy, da ich mit Deff-Equip auf 504 Verteidigung komme! Brauche aber etwas länger, um die Aggro aufzubauen und etwas weniger HP habe ich natürlich auch. Und Dudus kööne ja auch eine Heiler-Skillung haben...

MfG


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> 2. Die meisten Krieger die ich kenne sind sauer wegen des Gelabers um Tankadins und Feraldruiden. Wenn diese Klassen so toll tanken können , warum machen sie es nit? Zumal zumindest Feraldruiden doch sehr schön nebenben Farmen können usw. (davon gibts ja auch ein paar kompetente Tanks) Tankadins halte ich für sowas wie Wolpertinger........ Jaja gleich schreibt wieder einer er hätte gaaanz tolle Tankadins kennen gelernt. Nur mal ehrlich wo sind die wenn man auf Gruppensuche ist , wo?



Tankadins - die wenigen dies gibt sind inzwichen mit ihren Gilden unterwegs^^ und die ganze Healbots fallen nunmal nicht unter Paladine, Paladine gibts kaum noch und von denen sind 70% Retri obwohl die auch locker nen Nonheroic tanken können - aber da bekommen wahrscheinlich 90% aller Randoms Panik *rofl*


----------



## Malakas (30. Januar 2008)

Hmpf,


als wenn Gilde und kumpels eine garantier wären das man von repkosten verschont bleibt.

Die Tatsache das randomgroups ein schlechten ruf geniessen macht die Sache  nur noch schwieriger.

Als Tank oder heiler hat man nunmal die meiste arbeit. Somit auch nicht gerade die beliebtesten klassen.

Als Tank hat man´s wohl nicht leicht. Wärend man auf dem weg zum nächsten mob ist wird man da auch schon mal ganz gerne von eine Pyroblast überholt, dicht gefolgt von irgendwelchen Schattenbolzen...ganz nach dem motto, wer die aggro findet darf sie auch behalten.

Nehmt einfach mehr rücksicht auf "fremde"(random) spieler.. es freut sich jeder über erfolge. und die Tanks werden es euch danken...


----------



## Halfdead (30. Januar 2008)

Hiho liebe Buffies ;>

Ich bin selbst Tank, und ja auch bei uns auf Proudmoore sind sie sehr Rar, die meisten haben wirklich ganz einfach feste raidgruppen.

Ich für meinen teil gehe nur Random in ne ini wenn es unbedingt sein muss, oder meist nachts zwischen 3-6 uhr, weil da einfach die gamer on sind, die was vom spiel verstehen und der altersdurchschnitt höher ist.


Sonst halt meist nur, Freundeslisten mäßig. ALso wenn ini, dann oft nur mit Leuten von der Freundesliste oder nachts.


----------



## Chuck Norris (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hab immer angst bei Randoms mich zu Blamieren als Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deshalb geh ichmeist mit Kumpels oder der Gilde in Innis


----------



## Goibniu (30. Januar 2008)

Ahoi,

ich spiele selber einen Deff-Krieger auf Stufe 70 und werde desöfteren gefragt ob nicht mitgehen würde in alle möglichen Instanzen. Dies lehne ich jedoch fast ausschließlich ab. Hat weniger damit zu tun, dass ich keine Random-Gruppen mag. Bei mir liegt es eher daran, dass ich die Zeit meist anders nutzen möchte. Auch ein Tank braucht mal ein wenig Gold oder Materialien für die Berufe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch Arena und Instanzen oder Raids mit der Gilde wollen gemacht werden. Es bleibt einfach wenig Zeit um dann noch für andere zur Verfügung zu stehen. Und wie manch einer schon vor mir schrieb, kann dies ja auch schnell zu Frust führen.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass ausschliesslich Tank-Mangel herrscht. Kenne es ja selbst, wenn wer für eine Gruppe fehlt, z. B. Magier, was man dann auch suchen muss. Es hat sich halt allgemein eingebürgert, dass nicht mehr viel zufällig unternommen wird. Fast alles wird geplant. Daher fehlen wohl vielen die Freiheiten spontan irgendwo einzugreifen.


----------



## Aelthas (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin einer dieser "raren" Tankadine,

und wie auch die meisten anderen Tanks hier gehe ich NIE mit Randomgruppen weg. Dies liegt aber eigentlich weniger daran das ich mich nicht überreden lassen würde, sondern daran das ich oft schon beim on kommen von Gilde oder Raid geninjat werde für ne Ini. Das ich dann Anfragen von Fremden ablehne ist doch klar. 
Also haltet euch die Tanks warm die ihr kennenlernt, benehmt euch anständig in den Instanzen und er wird sich an euch erinnern wenn er mal einen für ne Ini sucht.

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Tanknix (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gerne Tank und es macht mir auch Spass, aber für mich sind random gruppen das letzte was ich mach. Leute die ich kenne kann ich einschätzten und weis was sie können und was ich zu erwarten habe. Wenn ich dann doch random gehe und an der ersten gruppe wipe, weil der full gladi S1 imba PvP rOxXoR sonst nur grün equippter  ---Insert Class--- pullt und die hälfte noch nicht in der ini oder am buffen ist, dann dreht sich mir der Magen.

Sry, aber das die Tanks nicht Random in inis gehen nach solchen erlebnissen könnt ihr uns nicht verübeln.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. Januar 2008)

Seht ihr Atheas hat genau das beschrieben was ich meine, der Tankmangel ist so groß, daß die tanks alle unterm Hut sind, fats jeder Tank den man fragt, udn nicht besser kennt antwortet meist: Sry hab schon grp. Ist nun mal so, wird sich auch nicht ändern^^ hab nen 26er GnomenKrieger, der ist auch Tank, aber in dne lvln geht ja kaum noch einer Inis, aber macht schon Spaß mit Ihm zu Twinken.


----------



## böseee (30. Januar 2008)

Maligtus schrieb:


> ... auf Heal ? Schonmal einen Tank gesehen der auf Heal geskillt ist ?


holy pala???junge junge noch nie nen talentbaum von ner andren klasse auser deiner gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (30. Januar 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> holy pala???junge junge noch nie nen talentbaum von ner andren klasse auser deiner gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




net vergessen zu sagen, das man kann die auch runterscrollen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Hmpf,
> als wenn Gilde und kumpels eine garantier wären das man von repkosten verschont bleibt.



jo
sind ne relativ gute Garantie verschont zu bleiben
wenn man nicht gerade in ner 200-mann gilde ist in der man sich untereinander nicht kennt, ist man eingespielt, kennt die Laufwege, Heilvermoegen, und den Umgang mit Omen
bei Leuten von der FL sieht es aehnlich aus
die stehen schliesslich dort, weil man gute erfahrungen mit denen gemacht hat


----------



## trustice (30. Januar 2008)

> Zudem: Repkosten haben ALLE Klassen gleich. Bei 0% muss ein Full Epic equipter Charakter immer zwischen 25 und 35 G Blechen. Das hat keinen Unterschied bei Platte und Stoff allerdings nehmen Stoffcharaktere wesendlich SELTENER Schaden. Dadurch entsehen bei guten Tanks einfach keine Repkosten für Stoff Leder und Schwere Rüstungs Klassen. Tank selbst nimmt ohne Wipe meist auch nur zwischen 10 und 20 % Haltbarkeitsschaden hin <- Und mehr will auch keiner also cya Randoms wb Gildies!



Das macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied. Ich spiel nen Defkrieger und meine Repkosten belaufen sich bei einmal voll reppen auf 50-60G.

Back2Topic:
Mir macht tanken Spaß, aber ich bin fast nur noch für den Raid online. Ansonsten hab ich kaum eine Daseinsberechtigung in diesem Spiel, wenn ich nicht mit Randomgruppen durch Instanzen moschen will.
Die Gründe dafür wurden bereits genannt. Deshalb brauch ich sie wohl nicht noch einmal wiederholen.

Ich liebe meinen Krieger, aber wenn ich heute noch einmal nen Tank hochleveln würde, würde ich nen Druiden nehmen. Wir haben im Raid als MTs nen Schutzpala, mich als Defkrieger und nen Bärchen. Und der Pala und ich haben die höchsten Repkosten als Plattenträger, aber sind kaum in der Lage unsere Repkosten aus eigener Tasche zu decken. Die Vorteile eines Druiden als Tank liegen auf der Hand: kann tanken, dmg fahren, pvp und pve machen. Und sollte mal Heilermangel sein oder Tank sein ist zu langweilig, skillt man um auf Baum oder Eule.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (30. Januar 2008)

Maligtus schrieb:


> ... auf Heal ? Schonmal einen Tank gesehen der auf Heal geskillt ist ?



druide, paladin?


----------



## budz (30. Januar 2008)

Tanks sind nicht Rar.. in keinster weise, nur kann man -wie hier schon von dem ein oder anderen zur Sprache gebracht wurde- als klassischer Tank (Def Warriror) weder Farmen noch Questen.

Desweiteren ist es fast unmöglich brauchbares Tankegear für Heroics & Co. außerhalb von Heroics zu bekommen.
Klar, als Rüstungsschmied hat man sich relativ schnell 1-2 Items hergestellt. Aber wie soll man die Reas für selbige bezahlen wenn man nicht gerade zufällig eine Horde Goldfarmer im Keller versteckt hält?

Selbst abbauen? Klar! Kein Problem, ich schwing mich mal schnell auf mein 1000Gold teures / 60% schnelles Flugmount und schau den Schurken zu wie sie an mir vorbeihuschen und mir eine Welt aus Schmerz vorbereiten.


Bevor ich mir jetzt Hohn und Spott aller eisernen Verteidiger für Selbstüberschätzung auflade...

Kommt auf Mannoroth und geht eine runde als Hordischer Deftank farmen.
Ich gebe euch 10 Minuten, dann spätestens habt ihr keine lust mehr. =)


----------



## Mikasan (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Spiele selbst einen DEF-Krieger und den aus überzeugung auf dem Server Ysera

Warum findet man in Random Groups so schwer einen Tank ?

Also bei mir ist es so das ich Spaß am Spiel haben will aber in einer Inst gibt es für einen Tank in erster Linie erst mal keinen Spaß sondern dann zählt disziplin. Ich denke als Tank hab ich die verantwortung für die ganze Gruppe ( Heiler ist da nicht viel besser dran ) und deshalb nehm ich die Sache sehr ernst. Problem ist das ich wie viele anderen kein Profi Zocker bin und bestimmt nicht perfekt bin. So jetzt kann es schon mal passieren das man einen Fehler macht und was kommt in den meisten Random Gruppen dann ? Dann wird man blöd angemacht usw usw da bin ich mir zu schade zu. Oder wie schon beschrieben man hat Damage Geile DD´s die net warten können und keine Ahnung haben wie ein Tank Aggro aufbaut oder dir dann dauernd das Sheep genau neben dir stellen das du keinen Donnerknall mehr machen kannst und erst position ändern muzßt usw usw.

OK Ich will nicht grundsätzlich Random schlecht machen es gibt auch sehr gute Randomspieler aber die sind genaus rar wie tanks. Hatte mal einen Heiler dabei als ich das erste mal heroic getankt hab und erwähnt hab das ich ein etwas ungutes Gefühl hab ob es klappt und der hat gesagt ist egal jeder fängt mal an und muß üben !!!! Aber sowas ist wie gesagt selten.

Nochwas zum Protpapa

Es steht außer frage was ein Protpala kann und ob er ein guter oder schlechter Tank ist 

Aber bitte Blizzard ichg persönlich als DEF-Tank finde es gelinde gesagt eine frechheit was ihr da gemacht habt und wie ihr damit die DEF-Tanks ( Krieger ) stellt. Das kommt noch dazu das es nicht mehr viele Tanks gibt

So long

Mika


----------



## Halfdead (30. Januar 2008)

ich reppe ganz ehrlich lieber für gruppen die aus freunden bestehen, denn da kann man meist noch über die wipes lachen und ärgert sich nicht über nen 'fehltritt' von nem random und man kann sicher sein, das die gruppe die ini durchzieht und nich nachm 1. wipe 'ooh ich muss essen' 'ich muss jez kara' etc, dann reppe ich sehr ungerne obwohl es sich bei mir nur auf 40gold beläuft wenn ich komplett rot bin


----------



## TuPaC_X (30. Januar 2008)

Shaint schrieb:


> Das liegt zum einen daran, dass Tanken im Allgemeinen keinen spaß macht " mir zumindest " und es leider zu viele schlechte Gruppen gibt... wer hat schon lust als erster zu sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da stimm ich voll und ganz zu.

Wenn du ne grp erwischt wo die DD´s keinen Plan haben was sie machen sollen dann isses echt hart zu tanken. Und dann noch die ganze zeit konzentriert auf den Bildschirm schauen damit ja keine Aggro verloren geht während Hunter, Mage und Retri rumbomben^^

Nee, ich habs auch versucht, doch Tank ist einfach eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe wo eine insgesamt gute grp von nöten ist und das langweilt auf die Dauer, weil man so eine Grp selten findet.

Das größte Problem stellen die DD´s. Sie sind meinst anfänger mit neuen Chars und selbst auf LvL 60-70 kommen sie nicht mit ihrer DMG - Verteilung zurecht. Und wenn dus dann 10mal schreiben musst und trotzdem der Schurke den Skul nicht angreift sondern was anders dann kommt einem einfach das kotzen.


naja so long hf


----------



## Gutebesserung (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe auch einen Druiden. Lieber gesagt hab ich mir einen DD einen Heiler und einen Tank auf dem selben Server hochgespielt, um eben die alten probleme zu umgehen. Was ich nur sagen muss ist folgendes, mal abgesehen davon das ich es hasse zu wipen: manche Mobs sind nicht spottbar. Jeder weiss das. Keinen Interessiert es. Folgendes ist letztens in Kara passiert: ich sag extra an "passt auf die Bluten nicht ich muss über schaden die Mobs tanken. Sind nicht Spottbar usw.". Der Mob kommt an, ein Pyroblast rauscht vorbei, ich bekomme den Mob nicht mehr vom Mage weg, der Mage und ein Priester kippen um. Ich sag also noch mal das man bitte auf Omen schauen soll. Auf die eigene Aggro kann ich schauen aber die der anderen kann ich nicht kontrollieren. Danach gehts erstmal eine Weile gut. Bis zum Theater Event. Da haben wir Romeo und Julia. Ich Tank also Romeo. Ich hab kaum einen Schlag drauf gemacht. Da fliegen 2 Pyroblasts auf ihn, er haut ab und hackt auf die Mages. Ich seh noch das leuchten von Arkane Power, dann liegen sie im Dreck. Interessiert aber keine Sau. Da wird einfach weiter Schaden auf den Romeo gemacht als gäbe es kein Morgen. Nicht das ich mal die Aggro wiederholen muss oder so. Folge ist natürlich ein Wipe. Das nächste was passierte hat mit total auf die Palme gebracht. Nicht nur das es Whispers wie "kannst du nicht mal die Aggro halten?" gab. Es wurde mir auch noch mitgeteilt das ich gefälligst eine andere Klasse spielen soll, das ich so oder so ein totaler Noob wäre und zu blöd um überhaupt einen WOW Account haben zu dürfen. Als ich dann, schon ziemlich sauer, sagt man müsse ja auch nicht alles in den ersten 2 sekunden anwerfen, war die Antwort nur ich hätte keine Ahnung. Wenn ich mir überlege das ich diese oder ähnliche Aussagen fast 50% der Zeit bekomme, nur weil jemand nicht weiss das es nicht gut ist bei Omen ganz oben zu stehen, dann dürfte klar sein das ich nicht mehr Tanken will. Ich bin in WOW nicht darauf angewiesen für andere den Kopf hin zu halten. Ich mach das für die Gruppe. Klar ist auch eigennutz dabei weil ich gerne etwas aus der Ini haben möchte. Aber da kann ich auch rein mit meinem Mage. Tank ist einfach unglaublich Streßig. Ich hab es als Heiler, DD und Tank gesehen und muss sagen das Tanken das härteste ist. Vorallem ist es übel das man sich abmüt um alles richtig zu machen, schweissausbrüche bekommt weil man den Schattenpriester nicht vom Mob befreien kann und dieser einfach fröhlich weiter Nuked. Dann bekommt man noch dumme Kommentare von allen und dann soll man sich auch noch freiwillig schlagen lassen? Warum soll ich mich von einen 14 jährigen Aushilfkomiker anmaulen lassen wenn es so vielle andere Sachen gibt die Sinnvoller wären? Zum Beispiel könnte ich eine Zeitmaschiene bauen und dafür Sorgen das jeder der WOW spielen will,erstmal einen Tank hochzocken muss um mal zu sehen was das für ein Mist teilweise ist. Jeder der sich beschwert soll einmal versuchen zu Tanken. Einmal sollen sich alle diese Aggro Monster ansehen wie es ist wenn einen der Boss abhaut. Wie schlecht man sich fühlt,wenn es wieder mal in die Hose geht weil keine Heilung mehr ankommt, weil alles Heilmana schon für die Gruppe draufgegangen ist. Ich hör von allen anderen Klassen nur beschwerden darüber das ich nicht Tanken will. Sorry aber wozu sollte ich das machen? Damit ich Repkosten zahlen darf egal was passiert? Damit ich Fläschen farmen und einen Haufen Gold ausgeben darf um mich schlagen zu lassen? Solange sich an dem Verhalten der WOW Gemeinde nichts ändert wird es auch keine Tanks geben.


----------



## schoeni (30. Januar 2008)

kA ob ich hier als mage jetzt auch was reinschreiben darf?, hab auch bissl angst von nem krieger dafür verhaun zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich muss sagen aus meiner erfahrung heraus is ein guter tank mehr wert als alles andre
was bringt einem ein guter heiler wenn der tank die aggro dauernt verliert? als dd hat man halt auch ne gewisse verantwortung nicht weiß ich was an burst dmg rauszuhaun und dann die aggro zu haben und um hilfe zu schrein
ich persönlich achte (dank omen) immer darauf meinen dmg im zaum zu halten auch wenn ich dann im dmg meter mal hinter nem hexer lande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also an alle tanks dadrausen: ICH MAG EUCH!! ihr seid die stütze jeder grp und respekt für jeden der sich freiwillig verhaun lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (30. Januar 2008)

Dass man als Deffi nicht farmen / questen kann, stimmt halt leider auch nicht wirklich. Ich denke mal, jeder, der einen Tank spielt, greift auch Dmg-Equip ab, wenn es sich anbietet. Ich habe mit meinem Tank bis T4/T5-Niveau als DD gespielt. Habe vor Kurzem auf Def umgeskillt und bin da auch recht erfolgreich unterwegs. Wenn ich nun aber farmen oder questen will, ziehe ich mein gutes off-Equip an und mach locker so viel Schaden, wie ein grün / blau equipter DD.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (30. Januar 2008)

kommt auf die uhrzeit oder deinen beliebtheitsgrad auf dem server an..
Leider fühln sich viele defftanks ZU erhaben und offtanks trauen sich nich das schild in die hanz zu nemen


----------



## elricii (30. Januar 2008)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> Lange hab ich einen Krieger als Deftank gespielt, doch die lieben Mitspieler und Blizzard haben mir den Spass am tanken versaut..
> 
> 1.Als Defftank hast du auf nem PvP Server keine Chance etwas Gold zu verdienen, auf jedem dritten Erzvorkommen wirst du umgeballert von einem Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion. Beim Kräutersammeln sieht es ähnlich aus . Dann hab ich mein Geld mit Angeln und kochen verdient , bis ich auch da umgeholzt wurde... Questen kannste bei 300 Schaden pro Schlag (800-1200 mit Schildschlag) eh vergessen. Jeder Holy Pala macht mehr Schaden als ein Deffkrieger.
> 
> ...



zu 1. kann ich nix sagen 


2. Wir haben ganz gute erfahrungen mit ferals und so lala erfahrungen mit palas gemacht als tanks. Aber eigentlich isses latte: Sobald man nicht nur einen Kriger-Deftank sucht isses ok. 

Beispiele:
- Bollwerk kann uach ein 70er schurke tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Bis ca. lvl65 Dungeons tuts dann noch ein offtank (sethek geht locker) mit schild. 
- 2 hunterpets sollen schon so manchen tank ersetzt haben.

Mann Leute seit doch ma nich so verbiestert, da gibts viele kreative Lösungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Ja das mit dem schnell schnell is mir wichtig. Bei 50% Gruppenmana gehts weiter. genau wegen der warterei dauerts dann auch ma schnell 2 std im Bollwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elricii (30. Januar 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch einen Druiden. Lieber gesagt hab ich mir einen DD einen Heiler und einen Tank auf dem selben Server hochgespielt, um eben die alten probleme zu umgehen. Was ich nur sagen muss ist folgendes, mal abgesehen davon das ich es hasse zu wipen: manche Mobs sind nicht spottbar. Jeder weiss das. Keinen Interessiert es. Folgendes ist letztens in Kara passiert: ich sag extra an "passt auf die Bluten nicht ich muss über schaden die Mobs tanken. Sind nicht Spottbar usw.". Der Mob kommt an, ein Pyroblast rauscht vorbei, ich bekomme den Mob nicht mehr vom Mage weg, der Mage und ein Priester kippen um. Ich sag also noch mal das man bitte auf Omen schauen soll. Auf die eigene Aggro kann ich schauen aber die der anderen kann ich nicht kontrollieren. Danach gehts erstmal eine Weile gut. Bis zum Theater Event. Da haben wir Romeo und Julia. Ich Tank also Romeo. Ich hab kaum einen Schlag drauf gemacht. Da fliegen 2 Pyroblasts auf ihn, er haut ab und hackt auf die Mages. Ich seh noch das leuchten von Arkane Power, dann liegen sie im Dreck. Interessiert aber keine Sau. Da wird einfach weiter Schaden auf den Romeo gemacht als gäbe es kein Morgen. Nicht das ich mal die Aggro wiederholen muss oder so. Folge ist natürlich ein Wipe. Das nächste was passierte hat mit total auf die Palme gebracht. Nicht nur das es Whispers wie "kannst du nicht mal die Aggro halten?" gab. Es wurde mir auch noch mitgeteilt das ich gefälligst eine andere Klasse spielen soll, das ich so oder so ein totaler Noob wäre und zu blöd um überhaupt einen WOW Account haben zu dürfen. Als ich dann, schon ziemlich sauer, sagt man müsse ja auch nicht alles in den ersten 2 sekunden anwerfen, war die Antwort nur ich hätte keine Ahnung. Wenn ich mir überlege das ich diese oder ähnliche Aussagen fast 50% der Zeit bekomme, nur weil jemand nicht weiss das es nicht gut ist bei Omen ganz oben zu stehen, dann dürfte klar sein das ich nicht mehr Tanken will. Ich bin in WOW nicht darauf angewiesen für andere den Kopf hin zu halten. Ich mach das für die Gruppe. Klar ist auch eigennutz dabei weil ich gerne etwas aus der Ini haben möchte. Aber da kann ich auch rein mit meinem Mage. Tank ist einfach unglaublich Streßig. Ich hab es als Heiler, DD und Tank gesehen und muss sagen das Tanken das härteste ist. Vorallem ist es übel das man sich abmüt um alles richtig zu machen, schweissausbrüche bekommt weil man den Schattenpriester nicht vom Mob befreien kann und dieser einfach fröhlich weiter Nuked. Dann bekommt man noch dumme Kommentare von allen und dann soll man sich auch noch freiwillig schlagen lassen? Warum soll ich mich von einen 14 jährigen Aushilfkomiker anmaulen lassen wenn es so vielle andere Sachen gibt die Sinnvoller wären? Zum Beispiel könnte ich eine Zeitmaschiene bauen und dafür Sorgen das jeder der WOW spielen will,erstmal einen Tank hochzocken muss um mal zu sehen was das für ein Mist teilweise ist. Jeder der sich beschwert soll einmal versuchen zu Tanken. Einmal sollen sich alle diese Aggro Monster ansehen wie es ist wenn einen der Boss abhaut. Wie schlecht man sich fühlt,wenn es wieder mal in die Hose geht weil keine Heilung mehr ankommt, weil alles Heilmana schon für die Gruppe draufgegangen ist. Ich hör von allen anderen Klassen nur beschwerden darüber das ich nicht Tanken will. Sorry aber wozu sollte ich das machen? Damit ich Repkosten zahlen darf egal was passiert? Damit ich Fläschen farmen und einen Haufen Gold ausgeben darf um mich schlagen zu lassen? Solange sich an dem Verhalten der WOW Gemeinde nichts ändert wird es auch keine Tanks geben.



Im anderen Thread schon geschrieben: Als Tank haste Anrecht auf die Krone: Nimm die Person aus der Gruppe (bei random) .. schmeissihn /sie einfach raus. Du muss nichmal ersatz suchen, bei 10 leuten interessiert der eine (meistens am Boden liegende) trottel im Stoffdress nicht.

Ach ja: Als Krieger kennt man seine Pappenheimer ja, so habe ich extra für kara den einen oder anderen Ausdauerstein gegen Stärke, Trefferwertung etc getauscht. Weniger miss, mehr Freude am Pyo. Der Spass ist doch immer so ein Spiel auf des Messers schneide: Um so mehr aggro man aufbaut, desto mehr pyros können die mages reinstecken.
Auch die nicht spottbaren kannste mit nem x-tausend pyro bearbeiten: Irreführung vom Jäger und genug tankaggro vorrausgesetzt. Aber mit randoms macht ma so ne Nummer nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die liegen dann immer am boden weil das timing ned stimmt.


----------



## Halfdead (30. Januar 2008)

1. wenn dich das umholzen stört sollteste nich aufm pvp spieler spielen

2. im bg ADS oder WS def tanks als flaggenträger sind nahezu unbesiegbar wenn nen heiler dabei ist, und ohne hält er auch lange durch, zauberreflexion etc.

3. gibt auch für tanks sehr gute tricks zum farmen ( masstanken und blocken schilddmg durch stachel etc, ausweichen und so )

4. mir macht das tanken mit den richtigen leuten spaß, und wenn man sich als tank gut macht, lernt man auch die richtigen leute kennen

so long 

MfG Halfdead 70 Def Tank ;>


----------



## Hollo (30. Januar 2008)

@ Gutebesserung

Geil einfach nur Klasse habe ich genauso erlebt nicht 1mal sondern 100 mal aber vor BC nun ist mein Krieger 
immer noch 60 mein Druide auf Heilung und seid BC ist meine Hexe  mein Main.

Tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein danke


----------



## freisi (30. Januar 2008)

erstmal zu mir persönlich, ich spiele einen sehr gut ausgerüsteten krieger. 
das jetzt gut knapp drei jahre, auf meiner realm bin ich sehr bekannt und gehe auch gerne mit manchen in instanzen. ob heroic/non heroic.
als ausgleich spiele ich natürlich auch manche twinks von mir, bevorzugt mein Paladin, Jäger, Schamane.
wobei es mir auch immer wieder auffällt das tanks mangel ware sind. 
nun aber die frage, wieso ich nicht meinen tank spiele? 

1. ich wär den ganzen tag in instanzen unterwegs und würde selber ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr auf meinen spielspaß kommen. ich liebe es zu tanken aber ich kann es nicht den ganzen tag. da verliert man nach den ganzen jahren wirklich die lust bei.

2. Gold probleme habe ich keine, dazu gibt es eine menge tages aufgaben allein schon für meinen krieger oder die twinks.

3. ich will auch meine erfahrungen selbst mit anderen klassen sammeln, als Jäger hat man eine komplett andere sicht weise als der krieger. als heiler sieht das ganze wieder anders aus, man muss zwar nicht wie der krieger auf die mobs achten aber die HP anzahl der gruppen mitglieder ist sehr wichtig.


seid einiger zeit habe ich respekt davor wenn ein krieger sagt..."Ich hab heute keinen bock auf tanken!"
ich hoffe das ihr dieses verständnis auch aufbringt.

MFG Freisi

PS: @StolenTheRogue, ich glaub das hat nichts mit erhaben zu tuhn...hast du schonmal Tank gespielt?
es ist und bleibt mit den heilern die anstrengenste klasse. ich hab mehr als 1 jahr lang Deff Tank ausschliesslich gespielt und denke das ich es mir verdient habe mich auch mal auszuruhen und als Jäger einfach mal autoshoot mach und afk geh! *g*


----------



## Alwis79 (30. Januar 2008)

Tank suche kein problem ups bin ja einer

random einmal und niewieder


----------



## Yhoko (30. Januar 2008)

moin ,

gehört hier nun bedingt her meine aussage . spiele nun eine kleine holy-priesterin und bin über jeden tank dankbar der mal auf mein mana achtet oder sich mal vor mich stellt ( wenn ich nicht schnell genug zu ihm kommen kann ) und mir die add´s weg nimmt . ja ich habe verblassen , hat aber counter und in random grupp´s leider meistens so das es nicht ausreicht weil jeder meint der beste im aggroaufbau sein zu müßen . und somit nur die selbstmörderheils bei mir raus müßen , sonst beginnt das massensterben und dann bin ich dankbar über jeden tank der mich unterstützt bevor ich den engel ( hilfsbob ) mache .
leider wird in randomgruppen gedrängelt , geht das nicht schneller ohne auf mana oder buffs zu achten . oder noch besser die aussage , ich bin nun hier fertig ( quest / item usw. ) - cu ihr 
spiele nun komplett random-gruppen ( habe noch keine gilde ) und kann diesen frust gut nachvollziehen . geht aber nicht nur den tanks so .

aber nun mal butter bei den fischen , freut euch über jeden tank den ihr bekommt . er versucht seinen job so gut wie möglich zu machen . jeder macht auch mal fehler und muß lernen . Fazit : helfen , lernen und gedult haben ist ganz besonders in random-gruppen wichtig . wie sollen wir noobs ( neulinge ) es denn sonst lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Mikasan schrieb:


> Nochwas zum Protpapa
> 
> Es steht außer frage was ein Protpala kann und ob er ein guter oder schlechter Tank ist
> 
> ...



typische Warriheulerei - entweder man ist Tank und sucht sich eine der 3 Klassen aus oder man ists nicht, selbst wenn alle Klassen nen gleichwertigen Tankbaum hätten würde es keinen Tank mehr geben als jetzt.


----------



## LethalDoze (30. Januar 2008)

kommt auch viel auf die inze an. BK is scheiße besonders hero die dämonen am schluss sind one-hits bei stoffies und schlecht tankbar ZH hingegen is voll entspannt zu tanken und bei Omrogg (oder wars Schwarzherz?)
kann man sowieso nich tanken und macht man halt katze und haut dmg raus^^ hab jez aber trotzdem arena bedingt auf resto umgeskilltt^^


----------



## Hamstax (30. Januar 2008)

Also auf Onyxia sind Tanks relativ rar.
Ich als Tankpala hab da so meine Vorteile daraus gezogen.
Man hat freie Auswahl welche Instanz mit welchen Leuten man gehen will.
Der Tank gibt die Richtung vor der Rest hat zu folgen
Farmen ist Ultraeasy zumindest als Protpala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versteh nicht warum es so wenig davon gibt. Ist einer der einfachten und chilligsten Chars.
Und repkosten farmt man nur, wenn man versäumt den Heiler in der Inni nach seinem Healboni zu fragen, damit man weiß was man ihm zutrauen kann


----------



## LethalDoze (30. Januar 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> typische Warriheulerei - entweder man ist Tank und sucht sich eine der 3 Klassen aus oder man ists nicht, selbst wenn alle Klassen nen gleichwertigen Tankbaum hätten würde es keinen Tank mehr geben als jetzt.



/signed
aber würds gerne ma ausprobieren... was sagste blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (30. Januar 2008)

Hab wegen dem Tankmangel auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir einen hochziehe.. Hab aber mal so garkeine Idee welche Klasse ich wählen soll.. Kann man als nicht-deff-Warri denn auch einigermaßen tanken? Weil zum leveln will ich nicht unbedingt deff geskillt sein... oder lohnt es sich evtl auch als Dudu oder Pala anzufangen?


----------



## Reilia (30. Januar 2008)

Ich kann mich allen nur anschließen spiele nen Feral Druiden und tanke mit dem in allen Ini´s aber nur noch für Gilde oder F-Liste weil in Rnd Grp habe ich zu oft ein Desaster erlebt weil die leute mit PVP ecipt meinen die helden zu sein aber kein plan von KTM oder Omen haben.

Es gibt genug Tanks aber die sind alle in festen händen da sie wahrscheilich zu oft von rnd´s enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Hamstax (30. Januar 2008)

wenn ein tank keine random tanken kann ists einfach n schlechter tank
und wenn einer paar mal zu füh agro zieht dann einfach mal den sterben lassen, er wird lernen.
nur wenn der heiler kacke ist dann wirds schwierig. an dem und nicht an den andern 3 clows hängt diene existenz


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Premutos schrieb:


> Hab wegen dem Tankmangel auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir einen hochziehe.. Hab aber mal so garkeine Idee welche Klasse ich wählen soll.. Kann man als nicht-deff-Warri denn auch einigermaßen tanken? Weil zum leveln will ich nicht unbedingt deff geskillt sein... oder lohnt es sich evtl auch als Dudu oder Pala anzufangen?



Also mit meinen Warri hab ich alles bis einschließlich Sethek ohne einen Pkt. in Schutz getankt, erst dann auf Def. geskillt - Warri lvlt sich aber eher unangenehm ist extrem von der Waffe abhängig und wenns da mal ne Weile kein Upgrade gibt wirds ätzend.

Feral soll sich Solo Spitze spielen und ist ein Klasse tank gerade mit schlechter Ausrüstung sehr stark im Gegensatz zu Pala oder Warri.

Pre BC hab ich mit Retripala alle T0 Inis und alle DB Teile getankt und das ohne Spott etc.. Anfangs noch mit Furorsiegel also auch kein Thema ab lvl 40 inzwichen auch als Prot recht gut spielbar.

= such Dir was, ob Aggrolichtorgel oder Bärchen oder ewig wütender Plattenknilch haben alle was für sich, dem einen liegt das dem anderen jenes, ich für meinen Teil mag nicht auf nen Bärenhintern schauen, darum Warri und Pala, wobei mir die Aggrolichtorgel besser gefällt da man da immernoch viel selber rausfinden muß.


----------



## Mikasan (30. Januar 2008)

@Lexart  @ LethalDoze

Ich geh mal davon aus das Ihr einen Prot Pala spielt
Ich wollte und hab in keinster weise gegen die Protpala wettern wollen denn ich hab im Prinzip kein Problem damit 
Mir geht es nur darum falls ihr keinen Krieger als Tank spielt das man in normalen Inies als Krieger Tank sich noch mehr blöd anmachen lassen muß so nach dem MOtto wieso brauchst du so lange aggro usw aufzubauen bei mehreren gegnern weil sich da ein Pala nun mal leichter tut und das schneller kann. Ein Krieger muß halt auf jeden Mob erst mal drauf haun und sowas dauert halt und in kombi mit damage geilen dds hauen dir dann oft mal die mobs ab.
Spiel selbst nen dd und es ist mit sicherheit sehr angenehm nen prot pala dabei zu haben .

Ich wollte damit nur mal sagen das meiner meinung blizz da wieder mal nicht nachgedacht hat und die krieger tanks es durch solche aktionen schwerer haben. 

Gleiche Skillbäume klingt net schlecht wüßt aber net wie sowas aussehen sollte

Also wie gesagt will hier net wegen der Palas an sich rumheulen ist aber mit sicherheit auch ein grund warum speziell Krieger tanks net gern random gehen


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> wenn ein tank keine random tanken kann ists einfach n schlechter tank
> und wenn einer paar mal zu füh agro zieht dann einfach mal den sterben lassen, er wird lernen.
> nur wenn der heiler kacke ist dann wirds schwierig. an dem und nicht an den andern 3 clows hängt diene existenz



und genau wegen dieser einstellung mancher leute gegenueber den tanks, gehen viele von uns nur noch mit bestimmten leuten
die gruppe stirbt weil der tank die aggro nicht halten konnte: blame it on the tank
die gruppe stirbt, weil der tank stirb: der heiler hat nicht gut geheilt, der tank hat scheiss equipp

im ernst:
wenn ich so ne gequirlte Scheiss hoere, dass Tanks die keine randoms tanken KOENNEN, schlechte tanks sind, kommt mir mein mittagessen hoch
wir wollen es nicht !
wir sind zu oft einfach enttaeuscht worden
sei es von dem ele-schami, der waehrend der instanz ne flasche rotwein getrunken hat und am ende einfach zu besoffen war um noch irgendwas von Omen zu sehen, oder der schurke der muten das 2nd target bearbeitet, dass ich nebenher tanke
von pyro-geilen magiern mal abgesehen, die einen pyrto nach dem anderen raushauen trotz hoher cast zeit, weil der ja am meisten damage macht waehrend man vorne als Tank langsam so weit runter gepruegelt wird bis der Heiler OOM ist.
von retri palas ganz zu schweigen, die dann am ende das schoene tank equipp wegwuerfeln fuer den fall, dass sie doch mal tanken muessen


----------



## Hamstax (30. Januar 2008)

ausserdem wen interessieren normale innis. normale innis können auch mages tanken.
ineressant sind heroics, da kommts erst drauf an. leider kann mittlerweile jeder grünequipte depp in ne heroic
das macht die sache schwieriger.
als offkrieger tankt man sicher keine heroic

--

ich bin seit lvl 40 in randomgrps am tanken, bin so 70 geworden und hab so mein equip zusammen gesammelt. ich glaube ich habe jegliche art von miserabler randomgrp gepackt. wenn der tank stirbt hat er die situation falsch eingeteilt. simpel


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Mikasan schrieb:


> @Lexart  @ LethalDoze
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus das Ihr einen Prot Pala spielt
> Ich wollte und hab in keinster weise gegen die Protpala wettern wollen denn ich hab im Prinzip kein Problem damit
> ...



Bei den seltenen Ausflügen mit meinen Warri in Randomgrp. hab ich maximal sowas wie "Hier wäre ein protpala klasse" - Stellenbedingt - anhören müssen das ist nicht aber auch absolut gar nichts im Vergelich zu dem was ich mir mit Pala  Pre BC und beim LVL und später in Randomgrp mit Pala anhören mußte.
Also heul hier nicht rum, nur weil der Defwarri nichtmehr die Krone der WOW Gestallten ist weinen hier Warris immer wieder die Foren voll das einem kotzübel wird.


----------



## Mikasan (30. Januar 2008)

> Bei den seltenen Ausflügen mit meinen Warri in Randomgrp. hab ich maximal sowas wie "Hier wäre ein protpala klasse" - Stellenbedingt - anhören müssen das ist nicht aber auch absolut gar nichts im Vergelich zu dem was ich mir mit Pala Pre BC und beim LVL und später in Randomgrp mit Pala anhören mußte.
> Also heul hier nicht rum, nur weil der Defwarri nichtmehr die Krone der WOW Gestallten ist weinen hier Warris immer wieder die Foren voll das einem kotzübel wird.



Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich irgendwen hier persönlich angegriffen hab oder dergleichen und aus dem alter bin ich raus hier kampfausdrücke zu bringen. Man kann seine Meinung haben und darf die auch vertreten. Aber anscheinen haben manche absolut keinen Anstand mehr und tut mir leid solche Spieler die dann gleich persönlich werden machen ein ansich geniales Spiel bestimmt nicht besser !!!

So und das Thema is für mich jetzt beendet und jetzt könnt ihr mich fertig machen


----------



## Smilacreum (30. Januar 2008)

Kann vieles bestätigen was hier geschrieben worden ist,habe selbst 2 jahre einen tank gespielt,habe aber jetzt vor einiger zeit aufgehört unter anderem weil das farmen und questen als def tank nicht wirklich berauschend ist.
Wollte nur noch hinzufügen das ich denke das der tank in letzter zeit auch etwas zu stiefmütterlich von blizz behandelt worden ist und bei patches keine wirklichen verbesserungen bekommen hat.


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Mikasan schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich irgendwen hier persönlich angegriffen hab oder dergleichen und aus dem alter bin ich raus hier kampfausdrücke zu bringen. Man kann seine Meinung haben und darf die auch vertreten. Aber anscheinen haben manche absolut keinen Anstand mehr und tut mir leid solche Spieler die dann gleich persönlich werden machen ein ansich geniales Spiel bestimmt nicht besser !!!
> 
> So und das Thema is für mich jetzt beendet und jetzt könnt ihr mich fertig machen



Sry, wenn ich etwas "zu laut" geworden bin aber ich kanns nimmer ertragen, die heutigen Unzulänglichkeiten vom Defwarri sind minimal, hättest Pre BC mal Schattenpriester, Druide schon fast allgemein oder Retri oder Schutzpala gespielt wüßtest was wirklich Probleme mit der Mitspielerschaft sind.
Die Verwüstenänderung hat dem Defwarri eine Anfangsaggro gegeben, die meiner Meinung nach auf ein Zeil der vom Pala kaum noch hinterhink und mir sind die Beschwerden von Defwarris im Vergleich zunehmend rätselhaft, gleiches gilt für die Soloperformance - die ich auch inzwichen beim Defwarri höher einschätze in der Summe als beim Protpala.


----------



## Imbachar (30. Januar 2008)

Problem: Tanks gibts nicht so viele! Die, die es gibt sind gut equipt! Also gehen sie nurnoch raiden^^


----------



## Hinkman (30. Januar 2008)

also ich bin feral und ich hab bis jetzt jede Hero getankt.
Warum is so wenig Tanks gibt?
also es gibt im Grunde genügend, die Meisten haben eher keine Lust zu tanken...
warum?
in allg. Meinung sind immer die Tanks schuld an wipe
haben hohe Rep kosten
alle sagen das die Tanks und Heiler die wichtigsten sind, können sich jedoch TROTZDEM beim Loot hinten anstellen... warum?
in Zeiten von DamageMeter achtet keiner mehr auf Aggro...
man muss um cc betteln, oder die jenigen haben keine Ahnung von
ständig wird ein gesheepter oder what ever per aoe angegriffen
niemand achtet auf Marks und greift den an, auf dem man schon Combopunkte / Flüche oder was auch immer hat
AUCH DDs und Heiler sollten MIN one hit aushalten, gibt genügend Bosse die rdm anrennen oder was auch immer -> dabei sind schon einige Stoffis verreckt die volle health hatten
und STÄNDIG müssen welche weg, haben RAID oder sonste was... wenn ich Raid habe, gehe ich nicht 1h vorher in eine hero INI...
usw...
Aus diesen und mit sicherheit noch ne Menge weiterer Gründe, die mir gerade nicht einfallen, gehen so wenige Tank random... Es sollte sich jeder bemühen, nicht nur in nen Stamm Raid.


----------



## Annos (30. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele einen Feraldruide.
Am Anfang war ich so oft Inis. Habe überall Ehrfürchtig gemacht und alles geholt was ich wollte, ohne je eine Gruppe suchen zumüssen. Würde alle 10min gefragt.
Aber wenn man dann mit der zeit nichts mehr in den Inis braucht, will man nicht mehr hin.
Die ständigen fragen, ob man eine Ini mitwill, nerven nur noch.
Viele tanks wollen einfach nicht mehr Ini, weil sie einfach nichts mehr dort brauchen und sogar marken farmt man besser in Karazhan und Zul'Aman als in heriocinis.


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (30. Januar 2008)

Joh das sind auch Gründe.
Aber im Allgemeinen können gute Tanks Non Hero Inis vollkommen ohne CC durchtanken. Einzig bei Hero inzen muss immer mindestens ein Mage dabei sein.
Zudem ist es vollkommen wayne wie die Gruppenzusammenstellung ist wenn man überhaubt CC hat, Schurke, Jäger, Hexer, Magier all die Klassen kann man prima für sowas nutzen übrigens :-)
Und sei es nun dass ein Sheep raus kommt, ein Tank greift jenen mob nunmal sofort an sobald es rumrennt. N Tank hat die Gruppe zu schützen in allen Situationen. TS hilft übrigens wenn man ruft dass das Sheep nochmal nachgesheept werden muss. Leute die nicht ins TS kommen sollen gehen oder ihren TS Server preisgeben, aber WoW ohne TS oder Internem VoIP geht nunmal nichmehr.


----------



## kingmarco1122 (30. Januar 2008)

also mein 70er krieger mit (rachstüchtiger gladiator set) war schwierig zu lvln aber ich geh drotzdem gern tanken ich geh immer inis und pvp und ich find jedoch krieger rar wen sofar legendär ^^ also cu leutz.


----------



## freisi (30. Januar 2008)

naja, ich höre selbst von vielen freunden und so..."ich geh nicht mit randoms in instanzen"
wieso frag ich mich oft genug, ich bin zwar mit der zeit etwas tank faul geworden und hab sicherlich auch nicht die beste erfahrung mit random gruppen...eines muss ich aber dazu sagen.

die CC fängt beim tank an und hört bei ihm auf...er gibt das kommando der gruppe an. wer sich nicht nach ihm richtet ist fehl am platz!

ob nun krieger oder paladine es einfacher haben ist mir bekannt..ich kenn viele krieger die seid bc den tank an den nagel gehangen haben weil sie es nicht mehr gebacken bekommen mehr als ein ziel zu tanken. 
spielen nun nen prot pala...sorry das ist meiner meinung nach ziemlich lächerlich. 
ein krieger der nicht tanken kann aber einfach halber den tank pala anfängt. 
man muss nur genug ehrgeiz haben sich durch zu setzten.

so seh ich das und ich bin oft genug mit randoms unterwegs gewesen ob vor oder nach BC.


----------



## kingmarco1122 (30. Januar 2008)

und krieger muss es nicht so dringenent gebenkann auch dudu sein oder? ^^ bärengestalt hab einen dudu lvl 25 lvle den auch hoch lol alles tanks die ich mache^^


----------



## kingmarco1122 (30. Januar 2008)

also sucht nicht krieger im allgemein chat sucht tanks mein rat von heute also peas leutz


----------



## BadCryEye (30. Januar 2008)

Ich sag mal so:

für meine Gilde und Leute von der FList, tanke ich.

für den rest meist nicht.

Gründe würden schon genung aufgeführt und zumeist sind diese auch stimmig.

Und mal Hand auf's Herz, ich habe einen Untoten Krieger und einen n11 Dudu und jeder von den beiden ist mir für rnd gruppen zu schade.


----------



## Swizzi (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo 


spiele auf Senjin einen Deff Tank und Ich hab meist das Problem ,das wenn man Hero Instanzen geht meist schlechte grp findet,die entweder nach nem wipe nen dc vortäuschen oder allgemein dem Tank die schuld geben.Daher geh Ich allgemein so gut wie gar nicht mehr in 5er Instanzen und suche mir lieber ne rnd grp für 25er Raids um mein eqip zu verbessern. Aber es ist halt allgemein so die meisten Krieger bei uns sind off und gehn pvp und der rest hat keine Lust was auch an den negativen Erfahrungen liegt.



Greetz


----------



## Shasta (30. Januar 2008)

Jeder der einen Tank beleidigt sollte selber mal nen Tank spielen.
Es geht schon in den Kleinen Instanzen los. Klar macht man auch mal nen Fehler, aber die sind meistens auf unfähige DDs zurückzuführen und sich dann noch vollflamen lassen, weil es zu lange dauert, ist echt belastend.

Ich habe einen Pala angefangen und werde keine einzige Instanz mehr tanken, es sei denn, es ist für Gildies.

Wird mal Zeit, dass die Leute die Tanks zu schätzen wissen.
Das lernen sie wohl nur, wenn kein Tank mehr zu finden ist...

so long


----------



## Swizzi (30. Januar 2008)

Shasta schrieb:


> Jeder der einen Tank beleidigt sollte selber mal nen Tank spielen.
> Es geht schon in den Kleinen Instanzen los. Klar macht man auch mal nen Fehler, aber die sind meistens auf unfähige DDs zurückzuführen und sich dann noch vollflamen lassen, weil es zu lange dauert, ist echt belastend.
> 
> Ich habe einen Pala angefangen und werde keine einzige Instanz mehr tanken, es sei denn, es ist für Gildies.
> ...




Jo geb Ich dir recht,da wird auf Sheeps etc rum gehauen etc und der Tank kriegt die Schuld etc. Immerhin sind wir die Prügelknaben da vorne also sollte mal mehr Respekt da sein.


----------



## Casionara (30. Januar 2008)

Rnd geh ich ganimmer mehr da iss mir mein Gold für zu schade, leute mit denen ich gerne in instanzen gehen wissen wie sie mich erreichen können.


----------



## Leginior (30. Januar 2008)

Man bin ich froh das ich einen Druiden spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Nur DD's finden weil ein Freund von mir Healer ist und immer mit mir Inzen geht und DD's gibts ja eig. genug . Ausserdem wenn man eine Stamm hat hat man diese Probleme nicht. Sparrt auch viel Zeit weil man die Inzen mit seinen Leuten In-und Auswendig kennt und jeder weis was er machen muss und das Gruppenspiel schon Perfekt klappt.


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

Xenor schrieb:


> Joh das sind auch Gründe.
> Aber im Allgemeinen können gute Tanks Non Hero Inis vollkommen ohne CC durchtanken. Einzig bei Hero inzen muss immer mindestens ein Mage dabei sein.




nope

gibt bei feral druiden und kriegern ein arges problem, wenn sie gut equipped sind und dann non hero gehen sollen oder low Instanzen tanken sollen
das problem heisst: "wut"
wenn ich gefragt werde, ob ich nicht mal eben bollwerk oder sklaven tanken kann und dann der zusatz kommt: "ist doch easy fuer dich, wir wollen nur non-hero, dann frage ich mich 2 sachen
1. warum zum teufel sollte ich als 70er solche instanzen tanken ausser um gold los zu werden?
2. wie zum teufel soll ich da auch nur das geringste bisschen wut aufbauen?


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> 2. wie zum teufel soll ich da auch nur das geringste bisschen wut aufbauen?



Damausrüstung...Bersi Wirbelwind


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Damausrüstung...Bersi Wirbelwind



des ist mir schon klar
aber mach das mal in off klamotten da anzutanzen
dann wirst erstmal angeflamed, wo du deine deff ausruestung hast, warum man nicht gesagt jhat dass man off krieger ist ( haeh? bin deff guckst du talentbaum), etc.
und dann erklaeren dir leute wie du deinen char zu spielen hast


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab um Weihnachten rum mal nem Gildie geholfen der mit 3 anderen Randoms kurz vorm Endboss Managruft festhing, denen ist wohl ihr Tank abhanden gekommen - hat a) nichtmal wer geschaut was ich anhabe noch irgendwas anderes als "Danke" gesagt.

Selbe auch kurz nachdem mein Warri 70 wurde - noch komplett Furor geskillt - ist mir eingefallen das ich das Quest mit dem Blutsammeln noch offen hatte im Blutkessel, hat sich auch keiner beschwert damals.


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

ist aber bei weitem nicht die regel


----------



## Lexort (30. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ist aber bei weitem nicht die regel



Hmmm... muß ich so glauben - darum geh ich eigentlich nicht mit Randoms, will das gar nicht rausfinden^^


----------



## theAdmiral (30. Januar 2008)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> 2. Die meisten Krieger die ich kenne sind sauer wegen des Gelabers um Tankadins und Feraldruiden. Wenn diese Klassen so toll tanken können , warum machen sie es nit? Zumal zumindest Feraldruiden doch sehr schön nebenben Farmen können usw. (davon gibts ja auch ein paar kompetente Tanks) Tankadins halte ich für sowas wie Wolpertinger........ Jaja gleich schreibt wieder einer er hätte gaaanz tolle Tankadins kennen gelernt. Nur mal ehrlich wo sind die wenn man auf Gruppensuche ist , wo?



ganz klar, die farmen z.b.die terrasse von ata'mal allein
und warum? weil sie es können und es dick g dafür gibt

wer nen schutzpala spielen kann
ist schlau genug um nen bogen um rnd-grp zu machen

und gerade weil mir schutzpalas so gefallen zieh ich mir selber einen hoch
nur verliere ich meist nach einer ini wieder die lust dran weil mich die rnd-grp ankotzen
da treibt ja jeder was er will
wer das oft genug mitgemacht hat lässt einfach die finger davon

alle tanks haben ihre eigenheiten
egal ob def-warri, feral-dudu, oder schutz-pala
das geschäft ist sehr schwierig und man hat meistens mit der gleichgültigkeit der dd's zu kämpfen
ist kein wunder das sich das nicht viele leute antun


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele zurzeit selber einen 70er Krieger aber nur noch als Schadensverteiler (RP Server) Man freut sich ja gerne gelobt zu werden, wenn man als Tank seine Aufgabe erfolgreich erledigt hat, aber wenn die Gruppe dann mal zu einem Wipe kommt, kriegt man dann gleich die Schuld wieso hast du.. und da und ... das nervt einen wieder und man verliert die Lust. Die Spieler motzen ein an, aber sind selber faul zu tanken oder Jäger machen ein auf ignorier weil man als Tank auf ein Zweihandschwert Bedarf gemacht hat um damit alleine leveln zu gehen... 

Vielleicht solltet Ihr Spieler mal selber nachdenken, wieso es so wenige Tanks gibt.


----------



## Tolerantus (30. Januar 2008)

Die meisten haben dasselbe Prob! Def Tank ist ungeeignet zum questen, hohe Repkosten bei ner Randomgroup und die dauernde auf sich nehmende Schuld, weil's in der ini mal wieder net geklappt hat.
Ich spielte selber einen Tank-meinen ersten Char. Das leveln war katastrophal bis unmöglich. Ständig neue teure Items kaufen, um zumindest den zweiten Mob schnell zu killen, bevor er dich killt. Aber bis 70 hab ich es dann doch gepackt. Dann kamen die Inis. Und der Frust. Kosten, Schimpf und Schande über den Tank. Und dann versuch mal was zu farmen als Deff!! LOL!! Und der Dauerstress mit der anderen Fraktion! Mein Tank liegt auf Eis. Ein bischen Bg, damit ich vielleicht irgendwann mal gutes Equip hab und gut is...
Mein Main ist mittlerweile ein Hunter. Der macht wenigstens Fun. Mit dem krieg ich se wenigstens nicht ständig von der eigenen Gruppe in ner Ini oder ner fremden Fraktion beim questen auf die Fresse. Mich hat das echt frustriert. 
Für mich ist der Dudu mittlerweile der bessere Tank. Der kann irgendwie alles...Heilen, questen, tanken...Blizz sollte sich, um das Aussterben der DefTanks zu verhindern, echt was einfallen lassen...

Gruß an alle Tanks


----------



## Ciliu (30. Januar 2008)

Random tanken?
sowas gibts?
Spiele seit Patch 1.4 einen Tank Warri,
und komischerweise kann ich immernoch nicht
10k aggro instant auf eine 5er Trashgruppe aufbauen..

Tut mir leid


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

mit patch 2.4 soll man die aggro Verzauberung auf die Handschuhe bis zu 10 mal stacken koennen, damit mehr Tanks auch den Random-Gruppen zur Verfuegung stehen 
ausserdem soll Blutrausch nicht nur Wut sondern auch gleichzeitig Aggro aufbauen und der Herausforderungsruf verliert sein CD

und jetzt zurueck zur realitaet
jeder der bei level 70 angekommen ist und keinen guten Tank in seiner FL hat, der einem gerne Hilft sofern er Zeit hat, sollte sich ernsthaft gedanken machen...


----------



## Aelthas (30. Januar 2008)

Xenor schrieb:


> Joh das sind auch Gründe.
> Aber im Allgemeinen können gute Tanks Non Hero Inis vollkommen ohne CC durchtanken. Einzig bei Hero inzen muss immer mindestens ein Mage dabei sein.



Wofür ein Mage? Ich bin Tankadin, ich bin CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Zh nehme ich die Gruppen komplett ohne sheep oder sonstwas *fg*
Aber das ,mache ich eben auch nicht mit Rndgrps. Ich kenne meine Heiler und weiss was ich ihnen zumuten
kann. Auch weiss ich falls doch mal einer abhaut das sich meine DDler hintendran um dem entflohenen kümmern, bis ich ihn wieder gespottet habe. So ist das in ner Stammgruppe. Wer will da noch Rndgrps?

Ok jetzt aber zu Normalfall... es muss nicht immer ein Mage sein fast jede Klasse hat CC-Möglichkeiten, diese sollte man auch gut nutzen dann muss es nicht immer das Sheep vom Mage sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Dragonsdeath (30. Januar 2008)

also tanks werden auf meinem Server (theradras) auch nur gesucht aber liegt auch daran dass die warries dudus oda palas lieber auf dmg/heal skillen weil es für PvP/Arena besser geeignet sind oda in der Gilde schon genügend tanks sind deshalb findet man auch kaum tanks, da die meisten schon ne raidgilde haben und kara equip haben und somit keine 70er inis mehr gehen oda ne pvp gilde haben und deshalb keine inis mehr gehen ich persönlich mach es auch nur so, weil ich kein bock auf die ganzen typen habe die nicht auf aggro achten und sich dannach beschweren!
Typisches beispiel: ich bin tank und soll den boss pullen ich mach ein schritt auf den boss zu da fliegt schon en instant pyro rechts vorbei der boss hat schon min 3 dots drauf und en shadow bolt fliegt links vorbei und das jägerpet springt über mich gefolgt von fpeil/kugel und ein "ey, du kannst ja gar keine aggro halten!" folgt gleich aufm fuße wenn wir beim geistheiler stehen.
auf sowas habe ich einfach keinen bock mehr und bin deshalb nur tank wenn ich die leute in meiner grp auch kenne!!!

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (30. Januar 2008)

Hoi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tanks werden geflamed, weil sie nicht tanken können und
healer werden angemotzt, warum sie nicht richtig heilen können.
Die einzigen, die alles richtig machen sind die DD.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem ist, dass es selten neue Spieler gibt, die sich als Main
einen Deftank hochziehen. Die Spieler, die schon länger zocken,
unternehmen eben gerne und viel mit ihren Gildenkollegen oder Bekannten,
genau wie andere Klassen. Das einzigste was da helfen kann, ist dass man 
sich selber Tanks für die Gilde sucht, außer man nimmt die langen Suchzeiten in kauf.

Zum Thema Omen und Agro gibts nen wunderschönen Comic ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (30. Januar 2008)

kingmarco1122 schrieb:


> also mein 70er krieger mit (rachstüchtiger gladiator set) war schwierig zu lvln aber ich geh drotzdem gern tanken ich geh immer inis und pvp und ich find jedoch krieger rar wen sofar legendär ^^ also cu leutz.



Sorry, aber aus dem letzten Teil werd ich nicht schlau .... 

Genau so Leute liebe ich als Heiler, haben Gladi-Set an, alles Lila Zeug, Furor-Skillung und dann denken sie damit kann man gut tanken ....... Sorry, aber da sind mir blau-grün-equipte Def-Krieger deutlich lieber, die haben zwar nicht so viel Leben, aber dafür laufen ihnen die Mobs nicht so schnell weg. Das Aggro Problem haben nämlich nicht wie hier oft erwähnt wurde die Magier mit ihren Pyros, die lernen das irgendwann, das Problem hat der Heiler, wenn der Tank durch seine Skillung auf dem 2. oder 3. Mob nicht genug Aggro aufbauen kann, der Magier kann seine Aggro kontrollieren, der Heiler nicht.
PVP-Zeug ist zum tanken genauso wenig geeignet wie PVE-Tank-Klamotten für PVP

Ich hab ja auch einen Tank-Druiden und kenne auch die RND-Gruppen-Problematik, oft sind es nicht die Aggro-Probleme sondern die Leute wissen nicht wie der Tank die Mobs bindet und stellen sich nicht darauf ein. Oft wird erst gesheept wenn alle Mobs schon beim Tank sind, dann kann der keinen Hieb / Donnerknall mehr machen und muß erst die Meute vom Schaf wegziehen, in der Zeit läuft schon der erste zum Heiler .....
Ist immer besser wenn man die Leute kennt mit denen man unterwegs ist, dann laufen so Sachen deutlich besser. 
Wenn man alleine sieht, daß bei uns (Ambossar) ca 30% der Chars Krieger sind ... wenn nur ein drittel davon Defs sind (zuzüglich der Schutz-Palas und Ferals) gibt es kein wirkliches Tank-Problem, es gibt nur ein Freundeslisten-Problem bei den Leuten die das Gruppenspiel nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Rungholt (30. Januar 2008)

Man man man..... 

Genauso könnt ich manchmal fragen : " wo ist hier der Healer??? " !!! 

Klar die Tanks die man vor BC hatte sind Rare geworden. Aber die Begründung ist genauso einfach wie die Tatsache an sich:

1. Das Game ist eigentlich auf Solo-Leveling aufgebaut und seit BC haben viele die sonst nur getankt haben endlich mal die gelegenheit das Spielprinzip voll auszukosten!

2. Es ist nunmal nicht zu wiederlegen das sich sämtliche Gruppen immer noch nur auf DEN TANK verlassen. Der der viel einsteckt, während der Rest Gruppe an den Gegner legt. 
Das hat sich seit 5 jahren bewährt und soll auch für immer so bleiben? NEIN!!! Ist ned mehr so und wird wohl nicht mehr werden......

Ich bin keiner von denen die viel Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen haben, aber ich weiß das es auch anders geht! Und dazu hab ich genug Erfahrung um DAS zu behaupten!
Und Blizz hat es auch so gewollt wie es seit Zul´Aman geworden ist! Das Teamplay ist entscheidend geworden und nicht die Skillung!

Die Gruppe stellt sich in Zukunft auf den Einzelnen ein nicht NUR der Einzelne auf die Gruppe!!!

Der aus Prinzip Off-Skilled Warri...... Rung^^


----------



## Rungholt (30. Januar 2008)

Joar und zu dem thema Pullen^^ 

folgende Konstillation hat sich bewährt beim Boss in Farakk: 
Waffen-Warri(icke) zieht u.a mit Gegenschlag in die Totemfalle vom Schami!
Pala oder Dudu Healt instand, die anderen greifen erst  ein wenn der der Boss zwischen den totems ist und ich lass die aggro fallen um wut und Heil-trank zu nehmen! Während dessen bekommt der Boss schaden und Aggro vom Jäger- Pet und fernkampf schaden vom Jäger, Mage oder Hexenmeister! 
Dann ziehe ich mit "Herausvorderungsruf" wieder die Aggro und mache Schaden ohne Ende... Alles auf Absprache! Und ende vom Lied ist: Gegner Platt und Gruppe lebt!!!

Nur müssen alle auch mitmachen und sich an die absprachen halten und aufeinander achten!!!


----------



## Spageltarzan (30. Januar 2008)

ich finde auch das Tanks rar sind.
Man kanns viell. auch so ausdrücken:
Es gibt für die Anzahl an DD's zu wenige von ihnen!


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (30. Januar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Ich hab nen tank auf 29 und werd den auf 70 zocken, aber ist es auf anderen servern auch so? sind die Tanks wirklich so rar?



Tja, also ich selbst wollte eigentlich auch nie einen Tank spielen, weil es z. B. im Vergleich zu einem Schurken viel schwieriger ist, vor allem, wenn man eher ein Semi-Solo-Spieler ist, wie ich.

Spiele aber jetzt einen hoch mit nem Kumpel zusammen, der zu diesem Zweck nen Pala kreiert hat, und muss sagen, dass es echt Spaß macht. Is natürlich immer anders, mit Kumpels zusammen zu zocken, aber gerade in irgendwelchen Inis is der Tank mitunter eben die anspruchsvollste Klasse (Stichwort Aggro halten), besonders wenn irgendwelche Damage Dealer meinen, als erste die Mobs pullen zu müssen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst einen Tank zu spielen hilft einem auch immens, den Tank zu unterstützen, wenn man gerade mit ner anderen Klasse am daddeln ist, da man dann einfach besser weiß, worauf es ankommt. Zumindest erging es mir so!


----------



## Shurycain (30. Januar 2008)

hi,
ein tipp von mir
geh einfach au in ne gilde mit vielen members und schließe dich einer stamm grp bei. is einfach das beste (bin selbst DD)

mb Shury


----------



## Bonesmasher@Blutkessel (30. Januar 2008)

Hi Schimpansky!

Also ich kann dir (und den meistem anderen) leider nur zustimmen.
Bei mir aufm Server (und auf den meisten anderen ja wohl auch) sind Tanks rar.

Ich spiele selber nen Warri und werde irgendwie sehr oft von anderen angeflüstert ob ich nich lust auf irgend ne ini hätte.

Ich lehne meistens (höflich, was leider nicht die regel is) ab, weil ich lieber mit meiner stammgruppe Bosse lege.
Warum?
Aus den gleichen Gründen ,die schon von den anderen genannt wurden.

Es is einfach Fakt, dass die rep. kosten in ner random gruppe einfach höher sind als wenn man in einer stammgruppe spielt.
În so einer gruppe is man nie sicher ob plötzlich einer abhaut , weil er sein gewünschtes epic equip oder seine Quest abgeschlossen hat (was leider sehr oft vorkommt).

In einer Stammgruppe ist man (außer vlt. am anfang) ein eingespieltes Team, wo jeder genau weiß was er zu tun hat.

Wenn du noch keine Stammgruppe hast solltest duz dir eine Gilde suchen, deren schwerpunkt im pve liegt oder dich mit Leuten unterhalten, mit denen du bereits gute erlebnisse in inis hattest, ob ihr nich so oft es geht gemeinsam in die jeweiligen inis eures levels geht.
Wenn dann ma einer keine Zeit hatt kann man imernoch nen rnd spieler suchen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg

Bones


----------



## tp_ (30. Januar 2008)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Dass man als Deffi nicht farmen / questen kann, stimmt halt leider auch nicht wirklich. Ich denke mal, jeder, der einen Tank spielt, greift auch Dmg-Equip ab, wenn es sich anbietet. Ich habe mit meinem Tank bis T4/T5-Niveau als DD gespielt. Habe vor Kurzem auf Def umgeskillt und bin da auch recht erfolgreich unterwegs. Wenn ich nun aber farmen oder questen will, ziehe ich mein gutes off-Equip an und mach locker so viel Schaden, wie ein grün / blau equipter DD.



Eben - ich weiß auch immer nicht was die Leute haben, mit ein wenig Buff Food für mehr Trefferwertung ist der Damage mehr als gut, und man kann als Tank locker Mobs am Stück hauen und muss nicht ständig Mana tanken wie die meisten DDs das müssen. 
Mit einem DD zusammen Farmen gehen - und man da auch seinen Job als Tank macht - ist einfach imba.


----------



## Thranduilo (30. Januar 2008)

also wer meint es gäbe wenige tanks, weil des lvln für die so schwer ist, der hat entweder keine ahnung vom spiel, oder nie was von umskillen gehört
oder einfach beides auf einmal^^

bin grad auf 54 fury warri, und das geht super zum lvln, und später werd ich dann vielleicht tank sein ; ma schaun xD


----------



## Gothikor (30. Januar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> _
> Hi liebe Buffies!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob es nur mir so geht oder auch anderen:
> ...


_

Also ich kenne das so, entweder hat man einen Gildeninternen Tank oder einen den man beim Leveln schon kennengelernt hat und der dann auf 70 Def geskillt hat.

Die meisten die man Fragt oder wenn man im chat nach einem Tank sucht, kommen meist Antworten wie: ----------Ich bin Krieger aber ich mach dmg mit 2 Hand, tanke nicht!------------  oder oft in einer Instanz wenn man einen Krieger fragt den man als DD mitgenommen hat ober er den einen Mob offtanken kann kommt die Antwort ----------Sehe ich vielleicht aus wie ein Tank oder ----------Ich hab kein Schild, wenn dann tank ich mit 2hand------- usw.

Geändert könnte so was nur werden wenn die Klassen wieder mehr an Ihre alte Aufgabe gebunden wären wie es bei anderen Spielen aber da würde es trotzdem nicht mehr Tanks geben da dann vielen die Klasse keinen Spass mehr machen würde.

Ich nehme gerne auch DD-Tanks mit aber leider gibt es viel zu wenig Def 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder auch DD-Tanks die zumindest Tankwillig sind ^^.

Aber leider ist es so das fast jeder "nur dmg" machen möchte.

Wir haben zum Glück Tanks in der Gilde somit stellt sich das Problem kaum wenns um was wichtiges geht._


----------



## Sturmwut (30. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele zur zeit auch einen Tank, es macht mir einfach sehr viel spass zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin immer der Gruppenführer und wer das nicht verstehen kann: Totenkopf=firsttarget, Kreuz=2 usw.., der kann gerne Aggro behalten, denn einen neuen random zu finden ist einfach, aber einen neuen tank, tja eine schwere Aufgabe.

Was tankadins angeht, naja Schamies konnten auch Tanken, vor BC war es an der tagesordung ( bis schwere Inis) aber Def-Tank war, ist und bleibt die beste Aggromaschiene mit den besten Fähigkeiten dazu. 

Also Leute ein Herz für uns Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (30. Januar 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur zeit auch einen Tank, es macht mir einfach sehr viel spass zu tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, die einstellung gefällt mir^^


----------



## Sturmwut (30. Januar 2008)

PS: und wer am lautesten schreit, von wegen: "alter du kannst nix tanken man", der kriegt eine Banane, die kann man meistens im Gasthaus kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonesmasher@Blutkessel (30. Januar 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur zeit auch einen Tank, es macht mir einfach sehr viel spass zu tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich lass die dd´s in ner rnd grp immer abkacken wenn se sich mit dem dmg nich zurückhalten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spätestens beim dritten oder vierten ma sterben merkt er´s dann und hält sich zurück.

Wenn euch also ma wieder einer die Aggro klaut probierts ma aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg

Bones


----------



## Lewa (30. Januar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Hi liebe Buffies!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob es nur mir so geht oder auch anderen:
> 
> ...


jo auf frostwolf isses genauso schlimm - leute, spielt krieger druiden und todesritter!!


----------



## serdar (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hab auch Tank gespielt und hab schlechte Gruppen gehasst, deswegen lieber nur mit bekannten Leuten...aber wenn ich mal ne Gruppe gesucht hab gings sofort das is natürlich nais 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijâm (30. Januar 2008)

Hi
Also ich spiele normal schami aber habe mir jetzt mal nen tank hoch gelvl und muss sagen lvl suckt voll naja das ist zum glück rum...

So mal zu den 5er inis..
Die leute brauchen sich echt nicht wundern das sie keine tanks finden so wie sie spielen... Ich pack auf jeden mop nen zeichen setze immer den Totenkopf neu auf das Neue Focus ziel und? Die sind alle zu %§&§ zum Focusen...
Das macht kein spass als Tank das ist nur stress und um so besser das EQ um so wenige WUT hat der char um so mehr WUT bekomm ich weill hier keiner mal 2sec Antanken lässt...
Ich kann nur jedem mal an herz legen mal nen tank zu lvl und mal inis zu Tanken und ihr könnt mal sehen wie scheisse es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss zum glück nur mit gilde/twinks 5er inis... aber die Random grp sind echt zum &$§%§


mfg Nijam


----------



## Tianare (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich weiß nich was ihr gegen Random habt.

Ich (Feral Druide Katzenequipt) gehe oft, eigentlich nur Random in Inis da die leute in der Gilde meist woanders sind (Kara, Gruul, Schlangen etc) und ich erst 66. Klar manchmal ist es deprimierend wenn man wiped, aber bei mir kommt es eiglich so selten vor....
Ich hab fast nie Probleme nen Tank zu finden und wenn doch spring ich halt ein. Falls der Tank die aggro verliert ich spring ein. Findet niemand nen Tank? Ich spring ein. Wenn ich tanke wipen wir eiglich nie. Und deshalb mach ich es auch immer wieder gerne. Obwohl ich lieber als DD spiele.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (30. Januar 2008)

ich spiele tank und "farm" zZ das blocktrinket aus zh nonhero, da fehlt dann einfach alles. bin froh, wenn sich nach 3 stunden 1-2 gildis erbarmen und wir dann zu 4. oder so gehen....

is halt einfach alles saumäßig designed.
das mit den hc marken war ein schritt in die richtige richtung, es war tw egal welche ini man geht, aba bestimmte nonheroics und preBC inis sind ausgestorben.


----------



## Fireman20 (30. Januar 2008)

bei tanks die nicht die aggro halten können sehe ich auch manchmal rot!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (spiele mage)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultranenime (30. Januar 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Druiden tragen Platte?



nein tragen sie nicht, als wenn du das nicht weißt und der vorposter hat mit dem post bestimmt keine dudu´s gemeint, hauptsache senf abgeben


----------



## Tanknix (30. Januar 2008)

Fireman20 schrieb:


> bei tanks die nicht die aggro halten können sehe ich auch manchmal rot!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann versuch mal als halbwegs gut ausgerüsteter tank in ner normalen ini wut aufzubauen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine wut=just autohit=keine aggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (30. Januar 2008)

Ich lass mich hier auch mal aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiel auch nen Defftank , ganz ordentlich equipt.
Entweder man will tanken oder man will es nicht ganz einfach.
Die Leute , die zB einen Krieger angefangen und auf 70 gezockt haben, sollen nicht so jammern.
Ich denke es ist nur ein Spiel, in das jeder von uns Zeit investiert, um Spaß zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann man ruhig mal bissl reppkosten bekommen.
Ich gehe auch nur ungern mit rnd grps in inis (hero wenn überhaupt)
Nicht der reppkosten wegen, allein wegen des Zeitaufwands ( ewiges AFK wie schon beschrieben).
Also ihr Tanks, nicht so weinen, ist nur ein game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG
Ein deff-krieger


----------



## Thant (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich Zocke auf dem Rat von dalaran und muss sagen tanks sind auch hier meistens mangelware. hab mir zuerst nen heilschami hochgelevelt wegen heiler mangel und nun ist mein druide auch endlich 70 womit ich dann flexibel bin. Kann mir das phänomen mit den fehlenden tanks auch net erklähren :-)


----------



## sarkunas (30. Januar 2008)

Ey Alter, SUFU??
was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
Ausserdem eh Käse zu Whine interssiert keine Sau
wahscheinlich bist du nich ma 14 jahre alt und solltest lieber anderes spieln so wie gamboy

Also Mod mach das bitte /close
ich hasse Players die nix checken vom WOW, sollte alle gebannt sein von die Blizart

so und wer jetzt das flamen will is mit 88, ist halt mein meinung egal

Horde for the win

edit: sorry musste sein!^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=30202&st=0


----------



## Stoneblood (30. Januar 2008)

Fireman20 schrieb:


> bei tanks die nicht die aggro halten können sehe ich auch manchmal rot!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lad dir omen runter, lern was über aggroschwellen und deine welt (und ziemlich sicher auch die des tanks den du grad zusammengestaucht hast) erstrahlt im schönsten rosarot... -.-


----------



## Groth (30. Januar 2008)

Maligtus schrieb:


> ... auf Heal ? Schonmal einen Tank gesehen der auf Heal geskillt ist ?





Druide? oO


----------



## Dan3 (30. Januar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Ich hab nen tank auf 29 und werd den auf 70 zocken, aber ist es auf anderen servern auch so? sind die Tanks wirklich so rar?



nein si sind nicht rar sondern episch vlt sogar legendär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K43N (30. Januar 2008)

sinnlos der thread wenn man sich nur anguckt wie viele klassen tanken können(3) und wie viele klassen den rest machen(6) und wenn von diesen 3klassen auch noch 2alternative skillung haben nun wen wundert es denn da ernsthat das es zu wenig tanks gibt und viel zu viele dds (lässt sich auch auf die heiler übertragen) deswegen nich hier die schuld bei den spielern suchen sondern einfach beim angebot an tankfähigen klassen (deswegen kommt mit WotLK ja auch der DK als tank)


----------



## ultranenime (30. Januar 2008)

sarkunas schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> Ausserdem eh Käse zu Whine interssiert keine Sau
> ...



Deutschunterricht könnte dir auch mal gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu deinem Post: Das war in diesem Thread bisher der Kiddy likste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

1) Stamgruppe (gilde)
2) kolegen .. ex gilde oder einfach so bekannter 
3) für was hero wenn ich t6 eq ect hab?
4) repkosten und dafür flames bekommen weil ein dd das sheep rausgeholt hat und dann stirbt? no way .. 

ich bin kein tank aber ich kanns mir vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würd auch nicht der "arsch" sein der schuld ist wenn ein dd sitrbt (du machst zuwenig aggro LOL?) und immer aufa fresse vom boss zu bekommen und mit 99% sicherheit als erster den heiligen boden zu küssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic-dust (30. Januar 2008)

Tankprobleme gibts auch bei mir (nethersturm, ally). Gildenintern geht alles schnell, zu unchristlichen zeiten random zusammenstellen geht schlecht(oft auch gar nicht).
Allerdings gibt es einen punkt der mich aufregt, und zwar langsame tanks, die zwar ordentlich equipt sind und viel aushalten, allerdings dermaßen langsam sind, das man das maintarget nach 5 sek antankzeit overnuken kann...
In kara  - 15k vorsprung bein amtanken, prinz, DMG GO und am ende bin ich an platz 1 im dmg (shadow, destro hexe mit debuff anwesend) und habe bei dem tank nicht mal 30% aggro eingeholt. genau dasselbe erwarte ich in inis, das ich an first-target nach 3 sek antankzeit alles(!) rausknallen kann was geht. Sprich trinket, inner fire, mindblast rein und sofort mit SW nachsetzen und die DoTs ticken schon seit dem der mob den tank gesehen hat. bei guten tanks trotzdem nie geschafft zu overnuken, obwohl getestet. Ging einfach nicht.
Warum der rest so langsam ist (49er warry bei mir im besitz, was da geht und wie, ist mir bekannt), ist mir unverständlich. Als DD erwarte ich einen tank der auch alles ohne CC halten kann und dabei solche massen an aggro aufbaut, das nach einer kleinen pause er nicht mehr einzuholen ist.
Ich sorge im gegensatz dazu das der rest überlebt und trotzdem max DPS ans ziel geht ohne CC zu gefährden.
Sprich beim heiler mob wegfearen, sofort aus dem fear per dmg rausholen > tank hats bis dahin gesehen und auch reagiert. Und so weiter.

Übrigens, an alle gelangweilten tanks - random macht viel mehr fun. Ist eben nicht mehr die gewohnte gruppe die alles so nebenbei legen kann, es wird wieder zu einer herausforderung und abwechslung durch andere zusammenstellung der gruppe hat ihren reiz, so findet man auch leute für später.

Wer allerdngs only Tank oder Healer spielt, sollte sich überlegen, warum kein farmchar vorhanden ist. Die zeit um einen hochzuziehen ist gering und der nutzen aus einem reinen farmchar ist extrem, im gegensatz zu dem, was deff/prot/holy eben erfarmen in der selben zeit.


----------



## Grivok (31. Januar 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es einen punkt der mich aufregt, und zwar langsame tanks, die zwar ordentlich equipt sind und viel aushalten, allerdings dermaßen langsam sind, das man das maintarget nach 5 sek antankzeit overnuken kann...
> In kara  - 15k vorsprung bein amtanken, prinz, DMG GO und am ende bin ich an platz 1 im dmg (shadow, destro hexe mit debuff anwesend) und habe bei dem tank nicht mal 30% aggro eingeholt. genau dasselbe erwarte ich in inis, das ich an first-target nach 3 sek antankzeit alles(!) rausknallen kann was geht. Sprich trinket, inner fire, mindblast rein und sofort mit SW nachsetzen und die DoTs ticken schon seit dem der mob den tank gesehen hat. bei guten tanks trotzdem nie geschafft zu overnuken, obwohl getestet. Ging einfach nicht.



in kara wut und damit aggro aufzubauen ist auch einfacher als in einer normalen instanz
und 3 sekunden reichen auch schon einigermassen um auf 3-4 gegnern aggro aufzubauen
aber die kriegt man als tank teilweise garnicht
ich pulle ne 4er gruppe durch anschiessen, womit ich wohlgemerkt bei dem getroffenen ziel etwa 200 aggropunkte aufbaue, die mobs laufen auf mich zu und zack sehe ich nen kettenblitz an mir vorbei fliegen
(wirklich erlebt)



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Warum der rest so langsam ist (*49er warry bei mir im besitz, was da geht und wie, ist mir bekannt*), ist mir unverständlich.



bis ca. lev 65/66 kannst jede instanz mit off-warri tanken, danach wird es dann langsam interessant
mit lev 49 hast du vielleicht ne gewisse ahnung wie tanken funktioniert, aber du hast nicht den hauch einer ahnung was ein raid-tank oder hero tank für probleme hat
du pullst den mob haust schildschlag und demo ruf raus und nutzt verwuesten : miss; gleich noch ein verwuesten hinterher: miss und schon geht der mob in die gruppe, da er durch die 2 miss leider keine aggressionen gegen den tank hegt sondern ihm der magier, der ihm 2 krits reingejagt halt doch mehr auf den sack geht
hab selber nen schurken im raid kontent und kenne das problem aus beiden seiten
wenn ich hinter dem getankten mob stehe, aufs omen gucke, sehe 10K vorsprung, das reicht dicke, dann mal los mit dem damage
in dem moment haue ich dem mob 2 krits rein und der tank verfehlt 2 mal, was meinst du wer die aggro hat?
kleiner tipp: derjenige trägt keine platte und wird fast sofort unsichtbar
im end-content ist die deff wertung leider viel zu wichtig, als dass man gleichzeitig sehr gutes equipp mit trefferwertung erreichen kann
sprich man wird krit-immun, hat aber leider ne reelle chance zu verfehlen
bis lev 65 ist krit immunität überflüssig und die mobs verfehlst du auch so gut wie nie
aber danach wird es interessant



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Als DD erwarte ich einen tank der auch alles ohne CC halten kann und dabei solche massen an aggro aufbaut, das nach einer kleinen pause er nicht mehr einzuholen ist.



wie schon öfter erwähnt: je besser der Tank equipped ist, desto schwieriger wird es für ihn aggro aufzubauen in "normalen" instanzen
ich kenne tanks die tanken non-heros nur noch ohne 2-3 rüstungsteile damit sie ab und zu getroffen werden oder halt wie schon angesprochen ohne schild in off-klamotten
wenn du komplett raidequipped in ne normale 70er instanz gehst, kriegst kaum wut und aggro ist proportional zur wut wie du ja wissen solltest



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Ich sorge im gegensatz dazu das der rest überlebt und trotzdem max DPS ans ziel geht ohne CC zu gefährden.
> Sprich beim heiler mob wegfearen, sofort aus dem fear per dmg rausholen > tank hats bis dahin gesehen und auch reagiert. Und so weiter.



respekt.
ja solche leute habe ich auch schon kennengelernt
DDs die dem Tank das leben vereinfachen in dem sie darauf achten, wenn der gestunnte zu früh rauskommt durch irgend nen zufall, dass der gefeart wird oder in Eisfalle gepackt wird
solche DDs mag ich und landen bei mir auf der FL
dafür habe ich aber 70 level lang zeit!
mit level 70 habe ich dann die FL voll mit den "guten" DDs
warum soll ich dann mit 70 noch weiter rumexperimentieren, wenn ich sowieso schon oft genug von Leuten aus der FL gefragt werde ob ich für sie schnell einspringen kann
und ich glaube ich spreche hier für alle Tanks die sich hier gemeldet haben, dass wir, wenn wir von Random gruppen sprechen nicht gruppen meinen in denen wir 1-2 Leute nicht kennen.
Wir reden hier von ner fremden 4er gruppe, die einen anflüstert ob man nicht mal schnell lust hätte als 70er bollwerk zu tanken



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Übrigens, an alle gelangweilten tanks - random macht viel mehr fun. Ist eben nicht mehr die gewohnte gruppe die alles so nebenbei legen kann, es wird wieder zu einer herausforderung und abwechslung durch andere zusammenstellung der gruppe hat ihren reiz, so findet man auch leute für später.



jo siehe oben....
schätze jeder der heute Tank ist, ist auf seinem Weg zu lev 70 immer wieder mit random gruppen gegangen
1. wäre sonst die FL leer
2. wie oben erwähnt ist das bis lev 65 eh egal....



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Wer allerdngs only Tank oder Healer spielt, sollte sich überlegen, warum kein farmchar vorhanden ist. Die zeit um einen hochzuziehen ist gering und der nutzen aus einem reinen farmchar ist extrem, im gegensatz zu dem, was deff/prot/holy eben erfarmen in der selben zeit.



ahja
wenn man das jetzt ganz böse interpretiert heisst das:
DDs dürfen ihren Main voll ausstatten, sich nen epic kaufen und ihre Zeit frei verteilen aber leute die ne klasse spielen, die sich als Tank oder Heiler eignet sollen gefälligst nen 2ten 70er hochleveln damit der Tank und Heilermangel nicht besteht.

da freuen sich bestimmt einige spieler
mir ist es egal: ich mag twinken hab 4 70er (heiler, tank, caster und melee) alle raidfähig. ich such keinen tank oder ähnliches... ich frag in der gilde wer lust hat, und das was dann am ende noch fehlt wähle ich dann in der charauswahl an

so in diesem Sinne:
schönen Karneval


----------



## toxic-dust (31. Januar 2008)

Interpretation mal anders : Mit deff/prot/holy/resto lässt es sich mehr als bescheiden farmen, und da eh viele twinken, kann man ja einen auf 70 ziehen und diesen eben zum farmen einsetzen, wozu passende skillung so wie gegebenfalls sammelberufe gehören. Geht einach nur darum das die quälerei mit heal/deff skillung zu farmen  einfach zu böse ist, somit lohnt es sch bei langeweile mal einen twink zu ende ziehen :-)

Und als tank kennt man auch die bösen seiten der DDs, wenn man gerade zum antanken shot>bloodrage>demoshout geschafft hat und da auf ein mal fettes rotes PET reinläuft, überholt von schattenfurie der hexe und gefolgt vom multishot.. natürlich hat man da probleme, auch wegen wut - nix schlägt drauf, spott hat nun mal CD und dmg stop geht bei den DDs nur über ihre eigenen leichen.
Wenn ich so was sehe > nachtelfen fertigkeit - schattenhaft, sofern nicht in kampf, und warten bis alle down gehen, tank rezzen(priester, main, hat öfters zeit gespart beim fehlpull z.B., oder wärend man hinten noch am saufen ist, und das als heiler oder neben dem heiler).

Aber ich bin verwöhnt, protpala zu oft mitgehabt, ZH Hero ohne CC, zuDoTten ging schon sofort, hauptsache der erste tick geht nicht vor weihe durch :-) Als folge - irgendwann in kara moroes kurzzeitig getankt und auch überlebt^^


----------



## blufgh (31. Januar 2008)

was mich jetzt wundert....warum kam hier noch nicht der begriff "PvP-Seuche" zur sprache?

ich spiele auf blackhand und habe im 70er-content folgendes beobachtet:
-ca 80% der krieger sind ms geskillt...also als hero-tank nicht zu brauchen...
-so ziemlich alle palas rennen als heildosen durch die arenen...
-was druiden machen weis ich net, davon seh iach kaum welche auf 70...lese nur ständig in allen channels das "fähige heal-dudu"s gesucht werden...

ich bin ddler mit leib und seele, hab n mage, nen hexer und nen shadow am wachsen...tanken macht mir kein spaß, obwohl ich mit meinem druide auf lv 54 schon ne große fangemeinde hab was den einsatz als tank angeht...dumm nur das er auf 70 zum heiler werden soll^^

wenn ich dann überlege das "demnächst" arena2 für ehre käuflich wird...wozunoch pve spielen als krieger wennich mit off-skillung locker an t5-niveau komm?

ich finds schade das blizz den teil des spiels riuniert der es groß gemacht hat: das pve!
den sonnenbrunnen bekommen nur top-gilden zu sehen für die za keine herausforderung is...super idee freunde, so erhält man sich menchen die wow UND reallife haben wollen...


----------



## Grivok (31. Januar 2008)

blufgh schrieb:


> wenn ich dann überlege das "demnächst" arena2 für ehre käuflich wird...wozunoch pve spielen als krieger wennich mit off-skillung locker an t5-niveau komm?



in vielen threads behandelt worden und man wird müde es zu erklären aber: 

* S2 hat wirklich nicht das Niveau von T5 und wird es auch nie haben! *

T5 ist PvE-Equipp und wird vor allem in Raids benötigt
S2 ist PvP-Equipp und wird vor allem in Arenen oder Schlachtfeldern gebraucht

ein Krieger der in S2 zu nem Raid auftaucht der für T5 gedacht ist hat auf jeden Fall eines:
für gute Stimmung und ne Menge Lacher gesorgt

Befreit euch doch mal bitte davon, dass die S-sachen nur weil sie episch sind so überaus toll sind
Hat S2 inzwischen Deff-wertung? ich glaube nicht.
Damit ist der Krieger weder Krit noch Crushing immun sprich: _ich sehe tote Krieger_


----------



## Rudi TD (31. Januar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Hi liebe Buffies!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob es nur mir so geht oder auch anderen:
> 
> ...



Tanks an sich nicht, sondern gute Tanks sind rar.

Und die meisten guten Tanks wollen sich nicht in einer random Gruppe durch eine Instanz wipen und reppkosten farmen.


----------



## ReWahn (31. Januar 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Sry, wenn ich etwas "zu laut" geworden bin aber ich kanns nimmer ertragen, die heutigen Unzulänglichkeiten vom Defwarri sind minimal, hättest Pre BC mal Schattenpriester, Druide schon fast allgemein oder Retri oder Schutzpala gespielt wüßtest was wirklich Probleme mit der Mitspielerschaft sind.
> Die Verwüstenänderung hat dem Defwarri eine Anfangsaggro gegeben, die meiner Meinung nach auf ein Zeil der vom Pala kaum noch hinterhink und mir sind die Beschwerden von Defwarris im Vergleich zunehmend rätselhaft, gleiches gilt für die Soloperformance - die ich auch inzwichen beim Defwarri höher einschätze in der Summe als beim Protpala.



Soloperformance vom Deff Warri besser als vom Prot Pala? lol.
Mal sehen, der Pala kann alles was der Warri auch kann, dazu teilt er durchs Blocken Schaden aus und kann sich selbst heilen... Braucht auch nicht mehr Zeit zum Mana reggen als der Deff Warri braucht um seinen HP Pool vollzureggen...


----------



## Brainschen (31. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Weil Tanks einfach zu wenig contentmöglichkeit haben:
> 
> Du kannst schlecht Framen, schlecht Quetsen (allein).
> In der Arena udn dem BG bist du ziemlich nutzlos.
> DU hats also nur Instanzen als Mittelpunkt deines Ingamelebens, und dort reißt sich dir die nächste Gilde unter den Nagel, wiel Tanks eben so rar sind, ergo hats du als Tank sehr schnell eine Gilde die raiden geht, udn sich über dich freut, dann gehts du aber weniegr random, weil das weitaus anstrengender ist als bequem mit der Gilde da durch zu laufen.



Das ist mal der größte mist den ich gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem pre- T4 Equip mache ich mit Glück nen 70ger Elite down. Und in Schergrat, Nethersturm und dem Schattenmondtal allein zu questen ist auch kein Problem! Es dauert halt etwas länger bis der Mob umfällt. Aber wenn man im TS oder im /g n nettes Gespräch hat dann geht das auch fix!

Arena is man nutzlos, das stimmt. Aber hast schonmal dran gedacht was der Sinn eines Tanks ist? Viel aushalten, und selbst die stärksten Gegner meistern. 

Im BG sind Teilweise Tanks auch gut zu gebrauchen. Warsong als Fahnenträger, Alterac um die Bosse zu tanken. Man macht halt nur weniger DMG .. womit ich mich aber schon lange abgefunden habe.

Naja, und da ich mich ehr für den PvE-Content interesiere muss ich zu deinem letzten Teil auch nichts mehr sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 
Brain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmwut (31. Januar 2008)

lol und pala muss nach jeden tank versuche erstmal hinstzen um mana zu reggen


----------



## theAdmiral (31. Januar 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> lol und pala muss nach jeden tank versuche erstmal hinstzen um mana zu reggen



1. der protpala versucht nicht zu tanken - er tut es
2. ja, das er mana zum tanken braucht ist einerseits eine stärke
    andereseits auch eine schwäche - das wut system ist auch nicht perfekt
3. erst denken, dann so tun als wüsste man bescheid

jede tankklasse hat ihre eigenheiten
was ist so schwer dran es zu verstehen
der protpala ist vtl nicht so geeignet für bosse oder lange kämpfe am stück
dafür kann er verda++t nochmal 10 mobs aufs mal tanken

ich finds einfach nervig das obwohl es tank mangel gibt
es immer wieder leute gibt die den pala nicht als tank anerkennen
es nervt einfach tierisch
der pala tankt etwas anders wie krieger oder druiden
muss man sich halt drauf einstellen


tanks sind echt harte schweine, haben ein schweres in-game-leben


----------



## Aelthas (31. Januar 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> lol und pala muss nach jeden tank versuche erstmal hinstzen um mana zu reggen



Stimmt einfach so nicht ganz. Ich nehm einfach soviele Mobs auf mich das ich auch gut geheilt werden muss. Denn Tankadins bekommen bei jedem Heal 10% des geheilten Wertes als Mana zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade bei Heroics geh ich dann oft mit genauso viel Mana ausdem Kampf wie hineingegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn nicht die anderen Manaklassen müssen ja auch noch reggen.
In normalen Inis ist es etwas anderes da man ab einem gewissen Equipstand fast keinen Schaden mehr bekommt...

Und Leute die den Tankadin nicht respektieren will ich auch gar nicht in meiner Gruppe haben. Das zum Thema wieso gibt es so wenige die bereit sind in Rndgrps zu tanken. Ich würde mich doch nicht verarschen lassen... erst ist man so freundlich und hilft und dann wird man angemacht? Nicht mit mir.

Und auch zum angeblichen Palas bauen keine Aggro auf oder nur über Gruppen... Ich muss unserem MT1 immer ein paar Sekunden Vorsprung bei den Bosskämpfen lassen sonst kriegt er mich niemal mehr... was halt bei einigen Bossen auch schlecht ist da oft beide MTs Aggro aufbauen müssen.

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Lexort (31. Januar 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Soloperformance vom Deff Warri besser als vom Prot Pala? lol.
> Mal sehen, der Pala kann alles was der Warri auch kann, dazu teilt er durchs Blocken Schaden aus und kann sich selbst heilen... Braucht auch nicht mehr Zeit zum Mana reggen als der Deff Warri braucht um seinen HP Pool vollzureggen...



Ich hab nen 70iger Defwarri und nen 70iger Protpala - was hast Du?


----------



## Metadron72 (31. Januar 2008)

schoeni schrieb:


> kA ob ich hier als mage jetzt auch was reinschreiben darf?, hab auch bissl angst von nem krieger dafür verhaun zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jemand der freiwillig im sinne der gruppe auf platz 1 im dammeter verzichtet *juchu ich hab nen rare gefunden* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenns doch bloss mehr davon gäbe

p.s. du bist nen world drop oder? ^^


----------



## Metadron72 (31. Januar 2008)

sarkunas schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> Ausserdem eh Käse zu Whine interssiert keine Sau
> ...



gott bist du peinlich


----------



## Tinytimmy (31. Januar 2008)

Mein Lieblingssatz: Ein Tank (Krieger) will tanken und nicht spotten.

genau so isses! was steckt dahinter? reine defftanks sind in erster linie pve spieler, die spass am gruppenspiel im pve kontent haben. damit son tank laune macht will man maximal möglich mobs an sich binden, seinem heiler die sache so einfach wie möglich machen und alle dds aggro frei halten. teamplay halt. in rdm gruppen sind nun oft in großen anteilen auch pvp zocker dabei, bei denen der spass etwas anders gewichtet ist. aggro pingpong etc kann mit nem guten heiler ja auch laune machen. nur halt dem tank nicht.

keine aggro -> keine wut -> keine aktion -> kein spass

aus diesem grund wird jeder brauchbare tank immer seine alten bekannten bevorzugen, bei denen er sicher ist, dass das teamplay laune macht. was ja nicht bedeutet das man keine rnds mitnimmt, 2 bekannte+2rnds geht meist auch ganz gut, da man die mehrheit auf seiner seite weiß.

ein weiterer punkt ist sicherlich das im mom bereits viele maintanks gut genug ausgerüstet sind um auf 5er inis zu verzichten. die zocken halt dann eh ihre ddler...

grüße tiny(nur ein tank)


----------



## Sturmwut (31. Januar 2008)

Ich habe selbst eine Tankadin und ja ich habe auch selbt mit ihm Tankerfahrung (der ist zur zeit lvl 55), ja ich war auch in der Gruppe, wo ein Tankadin  Murmur und co. getankt hat.
Vorteile
1. Pala KANN tanken ohne wenn und aber, aßerdem kann er im alleingang bis zu 8 Mobs (gleicher lvl bei Schutzskillung) alleine legen und verliert fast keine Gesundheit.
2. er kann verdammt viel Mobs auf einmal tanken
3. Zu not kann der sich heilen, oder einmal in der stunde vollheilen

Nachteile:

1. Mana geht schnell zu neige, da hilfen auch nicht die 10% vom geheilten Beitrag
2.verdammt anfälig gegen stilleeffekt oder manabrand z.B. in der managruft
3. Wenn Mana zu Ende ist, dann ist ein Wipe fast unausweichlich, wenn man kein manatrank parat hat, oder siegel der weisheit

Ich liebe meinen Paladin und grundsätzlich wird er immer unterschätzt, aber aller anfang ist schwer, die meisten Witze stammen sowieso aus den Zeiten vor BC.

Deswegen habe ich mich dazu entschloßen einen Def-Tank hochzulevelen (sicher wenn ich solo zocke ist der furorkrieger).

Was dudus angeht, kann ich nichts dazu sagen, den kenne ich nicht


Und an alle DEF-tanks seid Selbstbewust ohne uns ist eine Gruppe in einer schweren Ini nichts Wert!


----------



## Yagilius (31. Januar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich zumindest freue mich auf Patch 2.4, wenn die täglich möglichen "Dailies" auf 25 erhöht werden, dann kommt etwas mehr Gold in die Kasse.




Du weißt hoffe ich wie lange allein 10Daily dauern?.. Ich als Hexer brauche da schon gute 3 Stunden und 25Daily kommen auf daumen mal pi 6-8Stunden.


----------



## Yagilius (31. Januar 2008)

Und außerdem die guten Tanks gehen nie mit weil sie nichts aus den Inis brauchen, bzw. keine Heroicmarken etc.! Habe mir deswegen extra einen Krieger hochgezockt und bin froh das ich den hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (31. Januar 2008)

sarkunas schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> Ausserdem eh Käse zu Whine interssiert keine Sau
> ...



Your grammar skills made my day^^ Du bist auch der Plural von Player...wieviele MemberS hastn in der Gilde xD? Oder MesserS im Buffet? Himmelvadder also sowas...


@Topic: Also mit meinem DD hatte ich früher massive Probleme in Instanzen zu kommen (Gilde ohne Heal und Tank, und dann noch ein Jäger...GZ!), aber mit meinem neuen Main, hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme mehr...wobei ich auch das Spielen mit Gildenmitgliedern oder Leuten aus meiner FL bevorzuge, da weiß ich was ich hab (ich wurde letztens gleich 3 mal hintereinander sehr negativ überrascht, was den Tank betraf...kein Schild, Pullen mit Charge...und dann noch haargenau den Stun vom Schurken...und das sind jetz noch die harmlosen Dinge...).


----------



## PseudoPsycho (31. Januar 2008)

Bei uns gibbet viel zu wenig Heiler. Druiden skillen auf pharell und Priester meinen sie müssen auf Schatten skillen um Schaden zu machen.  Ich selbst bin Tank in ner 3er Gruppe und muss oft (wir rennen gerne durch Gebiete für die meine beiden Begleiter zu schwach sind xD) mal wieder Tanken, was bei vielen Gegner und dder hohen Aggro meiner beiden Freunde sehr schwierig werden kann. Vorallem da eine der beiden ne Magierin is und ne menge DMG macht. Tanken is also vorallem schwierig. Vielleicht gibt es deshalb nurnoch so wenige? Oder vielleicht sieht es von außen nur zu leicht aus? kA!


----------



## Heinzitaur (31. Januar 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Bei uns gibbet viel zu wenig Heiler. Druiden skillen auf pharell und Priester meinen sie müssen auf Schatten skillen um Schaden zu machen.  Ich selbst bin Tank in ner 3er Gruppe und muss oft (wir rennen gerne durch Gebiete für die meine beiden Begleiter zu schwach sind xD) mal wieder Tanken, was bei vielen Gegner und dder hohen Aggro meiner beiden Freunde sehr schwierig werden kann. Vorallem da eine der beiden ne Magierin is und ne menge DMG macht. Tanken is also vorallem schwierig. Vielleicht gibt es deshalb nurnoch so wenige? Oder vielleicht sieht es von außen nur zu leicht aus? kA!




Sicher sieht es leicht aus...also so als DD oder Heiler betrachtet...der rennt halt rein und bekommt auf die Omme xD. Aber ich kann mir schon lebhaft vorstellen, dass tanken bei weitem nicht so einfach ist, wies aussieht. Kanns jetz nur nicht oder nur unzureichend beurteilen, da ich nen Krieger nur bis Lvl 28 gezockt habe (und dann feststellte, dass tanken...naja...hmmm^^...is net mein Ding sagen wirs mal so xD).

Der andere Grund...und der fiel mir grade spontan ein ist wohl folgender: Tanks machen keinen DMG und alle neuen Spieler (zumindest kommts mir so vor) wollen nur eines machen: DMG...DMG...DMG!!!!!

Das führt dann natürlich dazu, dass es ein Überangebot an DDs gibt, insbesondere Schurken, Hexenmeister, etcetcetc...und Schattenpriester xD. (Zu mir meinte letztens einer: "Priester mit Heiligskillung, das gibts ja net...")


----------



## PseudoPsycho (31. Januar 2008)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Sicher sieht es leicht aus...also so als DD oder Heiler betrachtet...der rennt halt rein und bekommt auf die Omme xD. Aber ich kann mir schon lebhaft vorstellen, dass tanken bei weitem nicht so einfach ist, wies aussieht. Kanns jetz nur nicht oder nur unzureichend beurteilen, da ich nen Krieger nur bis Lvl 28 gezockt habe (und dann feststellte, dass tanken...naja...hmmm^^...is net mein Ding sagen wirs mal so xD).
> 
> Der andere Grund...und der fiel mir grade spontan ein ist wohl folgender: Tanks machen keinen DMG und alle neuen Spieler (zumindest kommts mir so vor) wollen nur eines machen: DMG...DMG...DMG!!!!!
> 
> Das führt dann natürlich dazu, dass es ein Überangebot an DDs gibt, insbesondere Schurken, Hexenmeister, etcetcetc...und Schattenpriester xD. (Zu mir meinte letztens einer: "Priester mit Heiligskillung, das gibts ja net...")


Das stimmt! In letzter Zeit wollen alle nurnoch Damage machen...Sogar der Schami in meiner Gruppe (der logischer weise ein bisschen auf healen skillen sollte meint nur: "Joa ich skill halt auf wenig Manaverbrauch und viel Damage"

Ich überleg noch nen Paladin (obwohl er andauernd lacht (!!!)) mitzunehmen...der macht eh keinen Damage. xD


----------



## Grivok (31. Januar 2008)

das ist eines der probleme an random gruppen
nach jedem dritten mob postet einer der DDs seine Damage-Meterwerte.
dann postet DD nummer 2 sein Damage meter weil er da vorne ist
dann wird darueber gestritten wer nun der beste in der gruppe ist
hmmmm
keiner von beiden, sondern tank und heiler die diesen wettlauf mitgemacht haben und trotzdem dafuer gesorgt haben, dass es keinen wipe gegeben hat.

ich habe mir oft den sinn von nem DamageMeter erklaeren lassen, und zum testen einer Skillung mag das noch sinnvoll sein
auch als Raidleiter, wenn man nen ueberblick darueber hat ob alle DDs im Raid ihre maximale Leistung bringen
aber ansonsten?
kann ich mir dafuer was kaufen?
Jo ich bin in ner 5er Ini auf platz 4 im Damage-meter
so what?
dafuer gewinne ich im Omen

wir Tanks verallgemeinern unsere schlechten erfahrungen sicher und brinmgen uns um die chance die wenigen DDs kennenzulernen, die teamplay und ihren char beherrschen, die noch nicht auf der FL sind
aber das ist ein Risiko, dass ich bereit bin einzugehen, wenn mir dafuer die ganzen Roxxor, Baemm, Krit wie bloed, ich bin super-toll und kann als Magier Bollwerk Tanken- Typen erspart bleiben


----------



## Lexort (31. Januar 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Das stimmt! In letzter Zeit wollen alle nurnoch Damage machen...Sogar der Schami in meiner Gruppe (der logischer weise ein bisschen auf healen skillen sollte meint nur: "Joa ich skill halt auf wenig Manaverbrauch und viel Damage"
> 
> Ich überleg noch nen Paladin (obwohl er andauernd lacht (!!!)) mitzunehmen...der macht eh keinen Damage. xD



Regel: Wenn Du meinst ein Heiler fehlt spiel selber einen, aber red niemanden anders rein - weder Schamie noch Pala sind auf ihre Heilfähigkeiten festgelegt und wer imernoch meint ein Pala macht ekinen Schaden hat echt den Schuß nicht gehört.


----------



## Korbî (31. Januar 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Also ich zock auf Tirion und bin dort glaub ich nich der mieseste Tank. ^^
> Mein schönstes Erlebnis war in ZH beim 7 MOB tanken. ^^
> Das hat ma Laune gemacht.
> 
> ...




N1 beitrag
mich nervt auch am tanken dass manche schurken meinen müssen einen mob zu übernehmen weil sie ja so imba sind
dann diese hunter,etc. die meinen einfach pulln zu müssen während alle noch am reggen sind 
aber dass mit den repkosten muss jedem der nen krieger spielt im klaren sein dass die enorm sein können 
hey wer repkosten scheut hat mit krieger die falsche klasse gewählt


----------



## PseudoPsycho (31. Januar 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Regel: Wenn Du meinst ein Heiler fehlt spiel selber einen, aber red niemanden anders rein - weder Schamie noch Pala sind auf ihre Heilfähigkeiten festgelegt und wer imernoch meint ein Pala macht ekinen Schaden hat echt den Schuß nicht gehört.


Ich will ja den Schami in meiner Gruppe nicht als Heiler abstempeln, doch da wir immer zu dritt unterwegs sind (ne Stammgruppe quasi) sollte er doch ein bisschen mehr auf Heal skillen. Er healt ja auch gerne, nur er macht zu gerne Damage. Ich will ihn nicht drängen, ich wrüde es nur einfach für richtiger halten in dieser Situation auf heal zu skillen.

UND DAS MITM PALA WAR EIN WITZ! Ich spiel doch selbst nebenbei en Pala!!!!!


----------



## Lexort (31. Januar 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Ich will ja den Schami in meiner Gruppe nicht als Heiler abstempeln, doch da wir immer zu dritt unterwegs sind (ne Stammgruppe quasi) sollte er doch ein bisschen mehr auf Heal skillen. Er healt ja auch gerne, nur er macht zu gerne Damage. Ich will ihn nicht drängen, ich wrüde es nur einfach für richtiger halten in dieser Situation auf heal zu skillen.



Richtig: Am Spiel Spaß haben
Falsch: seinen Spielspaß zugunster einer Grp. runterschrauben


----------



## PseudoPsycho (31. Januar 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Richtig: Am Spiel Spaß haben
> Falsch: seinen Spielspaß zugunster einer Grp. runterschrauben


Im macht doch Healen auch Spaß.  Er würde ja nichts falschmachen eifnach mal 4-5 Talentpunkte in heal zu setzen. Wenn wir in innis sind healt er ja eh immer!


----------



## Grivok (31. Januar 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Im macht doch Healen auch Spaß.  Er würde ja nichts falschmachen eifnach mal 4-5 Talentpunkte in heal zu setzen. Wenn wir in innis sind healt er ja eh immer!



*hust*
gerade beim schami reichen 4-5 im heilbaum nicht aus
wenn ihr im bereich bis lev 60 seid sind alle punkte im heilbaum reine verschwendung und es reicht ein gutes heil-set
aber mixed-skillungen nur um im Notfall mal heilen zu koennen geht nicht
zumindest nicht auf der zielgeraden
was meinst du warum viele heiler nicht erst mit 70 umskillen, sondern sich schon so ab 66 fuer die endgueltige Skillung festlegen
1) um die wichtigen sachen zu lernen fuer den endcontent
2) weil blizzard die hohen instanzen so ausgelegt hat, dass man da nicht mehr einfach so durchspazieren kann sondern spezialisten braucht

aber das weicht hier stark vom thema ab, da wir hier eigentlich ueber tanks sprechen


----------



## PseudoPsycho (31. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> *hust*
> gerade beim schami reichen 4-5 im heilbaum nicht aus
> wenn ihr im bereich bis lev 60 seid sind alle punkte im heilbaum reine verschwendung und es reicht ein gutes heil-set
> aber mixed-skillungen nur um im Notfall mal heilen zu koennen geht nicht
> ...


Das ist jetzt wiederrum interresant...habe selbst ja noch nie nen Healer gespielt...
Aber hast recht. B2Topic is hier echt mal angesagt.^^


----------



## Occasus (31. Januar 2008)

Jo, das gibs auf arthas auch, leider!! Deswegen wird jetzt die Gilde aufgelöst :-(


----------



## Heinzitaur (31. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> das ist eines der probleme an random gruppen
> nach jedem dritten mob postet einer der DDs seine Damage-Meterwerte.
> dann postet DD nummer 2 sein Damage meter weil er da vorne ist
> dann wird darueber gestritten wer nun der beste in der gruppe ist
> ...



Jup ich musste mir letztens sogar die Frage bieten lassen, was mir einfällt, kein DMG-Meter zu haben...als Heiler is klar^^. Und das sind dann noch meistens die Vögel, die das Omen noch net mal im Auge haben, alles an Burst rauslassen was geht, umgemäht werden, und sich dann beschweren, weil Tank/Heal und alles andere zu spät kam und wir ja sowieso alles Kacknoobs sind...

Naja solche sollen dann erst mal selber tanken und heilen, dann sehen se mal, wo die Hütte steht...


----------



## Pelfraine (31. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele einen Def Krieger auf "Die Aldor".

Ich habe meinen Krieger von 10-40 und von 58-70 auch als Def gelevelt. Den Rest der Zeit war ich Furor geskillt.

Ich mir macht Tanken im Gegensatz zu offenbar einigen anderen ziemlich viel Spaß. Ich kann jedem Krieger, der Ambitionen hat tanken so richtig zu lernen, in der Phase 58-70 nur empfehlen regelmässig mit Randomgruppen loszuziehen. Der Grund dafür ist ein relativ simpler: Randomgruppen sind zumeist schwieriger zu tanken, als eingespielte Gruppen die sich kennen. Man lernt als Tank so auf diese Weise sehr bald wo die eigenen Grenzen liegen und holt so auf Dauer mehr (persönlichen) Skill mit nach Hause. Selbst wenn diese Gruppen disaströs enden, so hat man in der Zeit zumindest Erfahrung (und Erfahrungspunkte) gemacht.

Wenn man dann 70 wird, kann man Randomgruppen wieder lassen. Wenn man diese 12 Level überstanden hat und die Augen aufgemacht hat und sich seinen Reim darauf gebildet hat was möglich und nur schwer möglich ist, dann ist das Gruppenspiel mit Leuten, die man kennt oder mit Guildies sehr, sehr einfach und entspannend.

Ich habs so in meiner Def Karriere gehalten - und es hat für mich gut funktioniert. Jetzt gehe ich nur noch hin und wieder mit Randomgruppen mit.

Es gibt eigentlich zwei Gründe, auf die ich anspringe wenn ich gefragt werde. 
1. Entweder es ist eine rollenspielerisch interessante Einladung.
2. Die Einladung ist so abstrus, obskur oder seltsam, dass ich aus einer gewissen mir innewohnenden sozialpornographischen Neigung plötzlich Interesse bekomme, in die Abgründe menschlicher Existenz zu blicken.

Kurz: wenn die Einladung saugeil ist interessiert es mich, und wenn sie vollkommen beschissen ist und ich gut drauf bin auch.

Meist wird aus Randomgruppen der Klasse 1 ein sehr netter Run und man hat gelegenheit neue Leute kennenzulernen die nett sind und die Flist zu erweitern.

Und aus Randomgruppen der Klasse 2 wird oft jene Art von Ausflügen wo man nachher wieder weiß warum man die Leute in seiner Gilde so überaus schätzt.

Wenn man allerdings auf die Art und Weise an die Sache herangeht, darf man sich nichts was im /p gesagt wird zu Herzen nehmen. Und normalweise merkt man als sozial intelligenter Mensch ohnehin nach den ersten 5 gewechselten Zeilen im /p in was für einer Art von Gruppe man ist und wie lange die Sache dauert. Und dann muss man als Tank unter Umständen auch zu Hause einen Plattenpanzer anlegen, damit der oftmals persönlich untergriffige Ton den manche Spieler an den Tag legen keine Schrammen am Selbstwertgefühl hinterlässt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (31. Januar 2008)

Pelfraine schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem Krieger, der Ambitionen hat tanken so richtig zu lernen, in der Phase 58-70 nur empfehlen regelmässig mit Randomgruppen loszuziehen. Der Grund dafür ist ein relativ simpler: Randomgruppen sind zumeist schwieriger zu tanken, als eingespielte Gruppen die sich kennen. Man lernt als Tank so auf diese Weise sehr bald wo die eigenen Grenzen liegen und holt so auf Dauer mehr (persönlichen) Skill mit nach Hause. Selbst wenn diese Gruppen disaströs enden, so hat man in der Zeit zumindest Erfahrung (und Erfahrungspunkte) gemacht.



Hab ich rein zufällig gemacht und es hat super Spass gemacht.
Es ist zwar anstrengend, aber da lernt man doch ein bisschen mehr als "Verwüsten" ;-)

Ich tanke gerne, weil 80% des Erfolges an mir liegt. Allerdings brauche ich nach einer Ini dann doch meine kleine Pause (wenn ich Magier spiele ist es anders). Das Problem ist, ich muss dauerhaft aufmerksam sein und das macht müde.
Ausserdem gehe ich nur in die Inis, aus denen ich noch etwas brauche(es sein denn einer von meiner FList/Gilde braucht Hilfe). 
Diese beiden Sachen, könnten Gründe sein, warum ihr so wenig Tanks findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (31. Januar 2008)

> Ich tanke gerne, weil 80% des Erfolges an mir liegt.


sag das mal deinem heiler.
klar ohne tank gehts nit, aber auch nicht ohne heiler und leuten die schaden machen.

mich würde es freuen wenn die leute aufhören würden zu denken ohne mich geht nichts und ich bin der aller wichtigste.
instanz = gruppenspiel -> d.h. teamplay, hier gibs keinen platz für einzelspieler die denken sie sind die besten. 

jeder muss seinen job machen und da gibs keine % einteilung ala ich mach xx% des jobs...


----------



## Crash_hunter (31. Januar 2008)

Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt...(and so on)


ABER: auf Blutkessel im midcontendbereich auf horde seite wimmelt es von tanks, is echt erschreckend.

Außerdem skillen viele auf ms und furor-.- und gehn damit ins pve.... Jungs sucht euch en raid oder geht pvp machen, ihr seid in random gruppe nicht gern gesehn, da ihr den echten tanks dann das loot wegwürfelt (meine erfahrung)

so on


----------



## tp_ (31. Januar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> sag das mal deinem heiler.
> klar ohne tank gehts nit, aber auch nicht ohne heiler und leuten die schaden machen.
> 
> mich würde es freuen wenn die leute aufhören würden zu denken ohne mich geht nichts und ich bin der aller wichtigste.
> ...



Völlig richtig - nur merkt man einen Fehler beim Tank und oder Heiler sehr schnell, bei einem DD eher selten, und meine Erfahrung ist, dass in der Regel der Tank die Verantwortung in einer Gruppe trägt - und viele DDs einfach mitgehen und darauf warten, dass man ihnen sagt was sie machen sollen, schon das setzen der Targets wird immer gerne dem Tank überlassen, machen dies DDs merkt man oft, dass sie wenig Ahnung von den Fähigkeiten der Mobs haben, auch wenn sie in der Ini schon 20 mal waren. 
Aber am Ende zählt nur das Teamplay, und das ist es auch was am Ende ja den Spaß in dem Spiel ausmacht.


----------



## Gumbie (31. Januar 2008)

Ich sag es so.
Spiele einen 70 Krieger auf Proudmoore.
Gehe ich in eine Hero ini hab ich zu 80% eine Gruppe, die beim ersten trash wipet.
Der Hexer dotet das sheep.
Der heiler heilt den Hm wenn er aderlass macht
und der mage sheept das erste Target.(totenkopf)
Ich habe kein bock darauf, meine Zeit zu verschwenden, indem ich mit NOOB´s mich durch eine ini wipe.
also gehe ich nur mit freunden oder mit meiner stamm.
GUTE Tanks sind nicht RAR, auch Episch. es gibt viele davon.
nur spielt kein tank mit epic equip eine hero ini mit blau grün equipten!!!!
welche die sich einen char hochzocken ließen oder in einem raid nichtma ins ts kommen.
Es gibt viele DD´s 
Aber
Zu wenig gute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (31. Januar 2008)

Gumbie schrieb:


> Ich sag es so.
> Spiele einen 70 Krieger auf Proudmoore.
> Gehe ich in eine Hero ini hab ich zu 80% eine Gruppe, die beim ersten trash wipet.
> Der Hexer dotet das sheep.
> ...



würde die 80% noch auf 90% erhöhen und dir vollkommen zustimmen.
ich finde es faszinierend wie immer leute im /2 channel nach tanks suchen, hmmm wenn ein DD gut ist und keinen unsinn in istanzen macht, wird ein tank wieder kommen. die leute die immer lange suchen haben sich wohl den ruf versaut und keiner will mit ihnen irgendwo mehr rein.


----------



## Korgor (31. Januar 2008)

Hmm, ich geh mit Rnd Grpps: heroics, ZA, Kara und alles läuft prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Natürlich gehe ich lieber mit der Stamm)
Aber wenn die Stamm mal keine Zeit hat, heißt es eben Rnd gehen und was machen schon die 20 - 30g rep Kosten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ah ja, als Deff Tank kann man gut farmen:
-Die Bäume in Skettis
-In allen Inz. (z.B. LBRS = 80g)
-Tages Q´s, mit Bomben abwerfen
...
Ich weiß echt nicht, warum alle Tanks nur jammern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (31. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht, warum alle Tanks nur jammern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm
komisch 
ich hoere (lese) hier nix davon, dass die Tanks jammern
wir suchen nicht haenderingend nach DDs und beschweren uns im Forum, dass wir keine finden
hab auch noch nie im /2 gesehen, dass ein Tank dringend nach DDs fuer ne Instanz sucht und das ueber Stunden


----------



## Castorfelix (31. Januar 2008)

Hiho,

ich habe meinen Warri auf off geskillt und spiele in letzter Zeit lieber in den BG´s als Ini´s zu zocken, der Grund wurde auch viele male schon genannt. Es ist einfach ätzend wenn man beim Wipe als Schuldiger hingestellt wird und dies auf einem absolut unterirdischem Niveau noch dazu. Ich bin kein pausenloser Dauerprofispieler und mache auch Fehler und das sage ich auch bei einem Wipe. Spass sollte an erster Stelle stehen und nicht das Abgehetze und wie man was besser macht. Hat mich einfach genervt und mir den Spass an Inis gründlich verdorben.
Inzwischen spiele ich in den non heroic Inis in meiner Gilde gerne den Aushilfstank und dort hat man auch Verständniss für nicht auf IMBA Level spielende Gamer, wie ich einer bin und gebe auch gerne zu, dass es zig Tausend bessere Tankspieler gibt als ich es bin.
Die Repkosten spielen da eher eine geringere Rolle, denn wenn ich fun habe in einer Ini, dann ist doch ehrlich gesagt das Gold für die Rüssi egal.
Übrigens hab ich früher immer bei Random Groups abgelehnt, aber aus Angst den Sündenbock zu spielen wenns schiefgeht in der Ini.


----------



## Castorfelix (31. Januar 2008)

Hiho,

ich habe meinen Warri auf off geskillt und spiele in letzter Zeit lieber in den BG´s als Ini´s zu zocken, der Grund wurde auch viele male schon genannt. Es ist einfach ätzend wenn man beim Wipe als Schuldiger hingestellt wird und dies auf einem absolut unterirdischem Niveau noch dazu. Ich bin kein pausenloser Dauerprofispieler und mache auch Fehler und das sage ich auch bei einem Wipe. Spass sollte an erster Stelle stehen und nicht das Abgehetze und wie man was besser macht. Hat mich einfach genervt und mir den Spass an Inis gründlich verdorben.
Inzwischen spiele ich in den non heroic Inis in meiner Gilde gerne den Aushilfstank und dort hat man auch Verständniss für nicht auf IMBA Level spielende Gamer, wie ich einer bin und gebe auch gerne zu, dass es zig Tausend bessere Tankspieler gibt als ich es bin.
Die Repkosten spielen da eher eine geringere Rolle, denn wenn ich fun habe in einer Ini, dann ist doch ehrlich gesagt das Gold für die Rüssi egal.
Übrigens hab ich früher immer bei Random Groups abgelehnt, aber aus Angst den Sündenbock zu spielen wenns schiefgeht in der Ini.
Gruss Castor


----------



## CyberDeath (31. Januar 2008)

Castorfelix schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich habe meinen Warri auf off geskillt und spiele in letzter Zeit lieber in den BG´s als Ini´s zu zocken, der Grund wurde auch viele male schon genannt. Es ist einfach ätzend wenn man beim Wipe als Schuldiger hingestellt wird und dies auf einem absolut unterirdischem Niveau noch dazu. Ich bin kein pausenloser Dauerprofispieler und mache auch Fehler und das sage ich auch bei einem Wipe. Spass sollte an erster Stelle stehen und nicht das Abgehetze und wie man was besser macht. Hat mich einfach genervt und mir den Spass an Inis gründlich verdorben.



Ich hab aus frust mein komplettes deff. eq weg geworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das obwohl mir tanken eigentlich sogar spaß macht... (eine gute grp ist vorraussetzung)
Naja jetzt mach ich mit allen meiner Char´s nur noch pvp oder twinke (letzteres am meisten das die Allianz so oft den kürzeren zieht, ist auch nicht grad motivierend).


----------



## ntluis (31. Januar 2008)

Randoms? Keine Ahnung, was das sein soll.
Repkosten? Nie gehört! 

Ok, Scherz.

Na ja, der Nachteil, dass man als Def halt bissl eingeschränkt ist, weil man nun mal nicht der DDler schlechthin ist, gleicht sich doch dadurch wieder aus, dass man als Prügelknabe unersetzlich ist und keine Probleme hat, eine Gruppe zu finden oder aufzumachen.

Um es mal überspitzt zu sagen. Wer nach "Zufallsbekanntschaften" für Hero-Instanzen etc. suchen muss, hat entweder gar keine Gilde oder ist ein  unglücklicher Vogel, der in einer Gilde zugange ist, die sich für so was nicht interessiert - oder die aus gutem Grund ihn in die etwas anspruchsvolleren Instanzen nicht mitnehmen mag. Was können das wohl für Gründe sein? Mundgeruch? Übergewicht? Nö, eher nicht.

Das Random-Problem würds ja nicht geben, wenn nicht so übermäßig viele WoW-ler (sag mal: 75%?) absolut miese Raid-Spieler wären, von denen viele gern das Maul aufreißen und alles besser wissen, mit Schrottausrüstung Heros gehen, sich wundern, wenn sie schon am Eingang tot umfallen oder sich noch mehr wundern, weil sie keinen Plan von Aggro und Thread haben und die Konsequenzen ausbaden dürfen. 

Wer als Def mit Randoms geht, kriegt da ja wirklich alles geboten - und hat irgendwann mal die Schnauze voll, weils langweilig wird, den Stümpern beim "Spielen" zuzugucken. Da geht man dann halt nur noch mit den Buddies aus der Gilde.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2008)

also genau wegen dem defezit habe ich einen deff krieger begonnen.
hoffentlich finde ich schon mit einem niedrigen lvl eine grosse gilde


----------



## toxic-dust (31. Januar 2008)

ntluis schrieb:


> Randoms? Keine Ahnung, was das sein soll.
> Repkosten? Nie gehört!
> 
> Ok, Scherz.
> ...




Wer aus verschiedenen gründen zu unpassenden zeiten spielt (ab 2 uhr nachts oder morgen frühes), erlebt sehr gute random gruppen. Ich gehe als shadow (gerne gesehen) oft in randoms mit, es reicht doch mal zu sehen wie die anfrage auf invite gestellt wurde, um zu wissen ob das pvp-kiddys sind die gerade mal S1 zusammenkratzen, oder erfahrene leute, die SSC/Eye clear haben, schon sonst wie lange spielen, die auch mal Naxx/ony/Zul gurub noch vor BC geschafft haben. Ja, auch die machen fehler. Aber die lachen eher drüber. Und wenn nichts für die leute in hero interessant ist, gehen die trotzdem dahin, weil  10 abzeichen = urnether, je nach beruf springen da locker 150g raus, womit auch sehr schlechte 2-3 runs belohnt werden und gewinn bringen. Somit sind in hero/raid auf jeden fall die repkosten gedeckt, auch als plattenträger.
Und mit aggro umgehen kann jeder, jeder weiss wie hoch die aggro sprngt bei dem oder dem style und wie stark die aggro auch beim critten ist. Overnuken wird auch begrüßt, wenn der mob bei 25%  mit allen mitteln overnuked wird, damit dieser noch unterwegs zu gruppe fällt, ohne das in dieser zeit der tank oder jemand anderes schaden nimmt. Inzwischen hat der tank einen weiteren mob so gut bearbeitet das das spiel von vorne beginnt und der mob umfällt bevor die aggro des tanks überhaupt eingeholt wurde.
Mit random funzt das nicht beim ersten mobpack, aber sicher beim nächsten, schon oft erlebt das DDs sich fast allein um die mobs gekümmert haben, der tank doof in der gegend stand um 1-2 mobs gegen geringe healaggro zu halten, und der druide in baumform fröhlich rumgehüpft ist und auch zugeschlagen hat aus langerweile.
Und so laufen 75% der random gruppen durch, auch sethekk hero wipefrei (protpala, Gruul/SSC equip, der rest random zusammengestellt, alles auf mindestens hyjal-beginn equipt, nur ich mit kara-zeug. Dementsprechend war auch mein dmg). Angetankt wurde gar nicht, zu casten begannen die leute dann, wenn der protpala in range bei dem firsttarget war. Der mob kam nicht mal dazu sich nach DDs umzudrehen.

In randoms trifft man sehr oft leute, die das letzte aus dem char holen, herstellungsberufe und VZ/juwe, um die BoP sachen schon lange vor kara zu haben, und jeden tick DMG oder heal/avoidance/wasauchimmer aus der momentan vorhandenen ausrüstung zu holen. Die 25% werden aussondiert, oder kick, falls nicht geht - leave gruppe, gibt genug andere die sich begeistern lassen, bis eben auf gute tanks, sogar healer findet man  sehr schnell. Irgendwann vergeht der fun daran, mit dem stamm immer wieder das gleiche zu tun, auch in derselben umgebung(hero/raid), da kann man sich als tank auch mal in die gruppensuche begeben und unbekannten leuten zu zeigen wie man tanken kann, was alles möglich ist. Jeder heiler freut sich, wenn er nur den tank heilen soll, der auch weder crit noch crushing fängt und die DDs sehr schnell alles umnieten.
genau so reizt es jeden DD die maximalen DPS auf dauer zu fahren, sich zu verbessern.  Durch die langsamen tanks habe ich langsam das gefühl, das über 1k spelldmg in kara mich als shadow mit geskillten 20% aggroreduce und rettung trotzem an meine grenzen bringen, obwohl da noch mehr geht.
Und durch die random gruppen lernt man auf 70 eh das meiste als tank, wie man in situationen reagiert, die bei einer stammgruppe fast nicht vorkommen oder diese leute das selbst regeln. Einen fehlpull so zu tanken das nicht mal der wichtel von der hexe dmg nimmt, geschweige denn stirbt, macht mehr fun, als aus langeweile mal wieder murmur vermöbeln, wo alles glatt geht, obwohl der healer nebenbei telefoniert und einer der DDs ne pizza futtert.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2008)

auf meinem server musste letztens n freund von mir als HOLY!!! pala tanken 

ich find irgendwas is da echt nicht mehr normal


----------



## Thorat (3. Februar 2008)

Maligtus schrieb:


> ... auf Heal ? Schonmal einen Tank gesehen der auf Heal geskillt ist ?


Schonmal was von Palas oder Dudus gehört? - Nein? - Merkt man.


----------



## DeadAngel (3. Februar 2008)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> 1.Als Defftank hast du auf nem PvP Server keine Chance etwas Gold zu verdienen, auf jedem dritten Erzvorkommen wirst du umgeballert von einem Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion. Beim Kräutersammeln sieht es ähnlich aus . Dann hab ich mein Geld mit Angeln und kochen verdient , bis ich auch da umgeholzt wurde... Questen kannste bei 300 Schaden pro Schlag (800-1200 mit Schildschlag) eh vergessen. Jeder Holy Pala macht mehr Schaden als ein Deffkrieger.



Dann geh halt auf nen PVE Server. http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2881688&tab=1 <- da siehst du gerade mein Offequip und ich haue da locker beim questen mal nen 4k crit mit "hinrichten" trotz deffskillung durch. 



> 2. Die meisten Krieger die ich kenne sind sauer wegen des Gelabers um Tankadins und Feraldruiden. Wenn diese Klassen so toll tanken können , warum machen sie es nit? Zumal zumindest Feraldruiden doch sehr schön nebenben Farmen können usw. (davon gibts ja auch ein paar kompetente Tanks) Tankadins halte ich für sowas wie Wolpertinger........ Jaja gleich schreibt wieder einer er hätte gaaanz tolle Tankadins kennen gelernt. Nur mal ehrlich wo sind die wenn man auf Gruppensuche ist , wo?



Dann sind deine Tanks alles Heulsusen. Jede Tank Klasse (Feral, Prot, Deff) hat seine Vorteile, aber keiner ist schlechter als der andere. In 5er Instanzen ist es eh Egal wer da Tankt von den 3en bzw. vllt. ist es mit nem Pala sogar leichter. 



> Und 3. und vielleicht der wichtigste Punkt für mich das tanken aufzugeben sind die Grottenschlechten Randomgruppen für Hero oder was auch immer. Knurrende Jägerpets, Mehrfachschüsse , Damagegeile Mages und Hexer , Moonkins (!) ohne Aggroreduce, Verstärker Schamanen mit Tankneigung , Vergelterpalas und heilende Shadowpriester sowie noch vieles mehr sind der eigentliche Grund das tanken dranzugeben. Hinzu kommt das ständige schnell , schnell in den Inzen. Wenn du als Tank darauf wartest , daß der Heiler wieder Mana hat wirst Du heute schon angemacht. Daher tanke ich nur noch hin und wieder für Leute die ich kenne ...



Na und lass Sie doch Overnuken. Den Totenkopf tanke ich noch nicht mal an. Die sollen gleich ihre Pyros casten und drauf holzen wie sie wollen. Das Ziel des tanken ist es dass der mob nicht die gruppe verhaut und nicht das er ständig bei dir ist. Wie man das macht? 

Spot = 6 sekunden bleibt der mob bei dir
Erschüttener Schlag = 6 Sekunden Stun
Wieder Spot = 6 Sekunden kommt der mob wieder zu dir. 
Wenn die Gruppe bis dahin den Mob nicht down hat fehlt einfach dmg. 

Ich mag dieses arrogante Gelabber nicht wie ich es bringe gerade, aber bei dir bekomm ich echt nen RL Blutrausch.

&#8364;: Und wer mit Schild und deffklamotten questen geht, hat einfach selbst schuld und wer nach 1 Jahr BC immer noch kein Off equip hat, sollte vllt. das twinken mal einstellen.


----------



## Fireman20 (3. Februar 2008)

schoeni schrieb:


> kA ob ich hier als mage jetzt auch was reinschreiben darf?, hab auch bissl angst von nem krieger dafür verhaun zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da gebe ich dir recht,,, auch wenn manche tanks sich zu blöd anstellen (nicht böse gemeint liebe tanks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Akium (4. Februar 2008)

elricii schrieb:


> Beispiele:
> - Bollwerk kann uach ein 70er schurke tanken
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
1. Wer ins Bollwerk nen 70 er mitnimmt ist nix anderes als jemand, der sich ziehen lässt. 
 ( PS: In den Todesmienen kann sogar nen Heilig-Priester tanken )

2. Wer bei 50 % Gruppenmana schon weiterrennt, und nicht mal die Zeit hat, dass der Healer sein Mana auftanken kann, gehört sofort aus der Gruppe gekickt. Würde ich mir als Healer nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## Fuji (4. Februar 2008)

Die meisten Tanks sind immernoch Off Tanks und verstehen kaum etwas vom Tanken in den Instanzen . Ich kenne zwar ein paar Außnahmen , aber ich ziehe es lieber vor mit Leuten meiner Gilde in die Instanzen zu gehen , da ich weis , dass mir dort das Tanken wesentlich einfacher fällt


----------



## Akium (4. Februar 2008)

DeadAngel schrieb:


> Spot = 6 sekunden bleibt der mob bei dir
> Erschüttener Schlag = 6 Sekunden Stun
> Wieder Spot = 6 Sekunden kommt der mob wieder zu dir.
> Wenn die Gruppe bis dahin den Mob nicht down hat fehlt einfach dmg.


.
.

Du hast aber nen verdammt niedrigen cooldown auf "Spott"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Cool... 
.
Kannste mir mal bitte zeigen, wie das gehen soll ? 
Verballerst schon fürs Firsttarget deinen Spott. 
.
Noch besser, nen Tank, der das Firsttarget nicht antankt... *omg*
.
Nen guter Tank, hält sich den "Spott" in Reserve, für den Fall dass mal wirklich was schiefgeht, und nen Mob am Heiler hängt.


----------



## Grivok (4. Februar 2008)

seit wann tankt man denn mit spott?
wurden die richtigen tankfaehigkeiten wieder abgeschsafft?


----------



## Výron Tankadin (4. Februar 2008)

Es gibt so wenige Tanks, weil die meissten einfach keine Lust haben Verantwortung zu übernehmen deshalb Lead an Tank und markieren lassen - er hat meisst immer die Arbeit! Lieber hinten stehen bleiben und mal ein paar Makros für den Dmg drücken*gähn*.Markiert der Tank die Mobs in der falschen Reihenfolge ist er Schuld. Sterben die DD's ist eh der Tank schuld auch wenn sie nicht mal Omen benutzen bzw. auf ihre Aggro achten oder nach 1sek schon losnuken. Pullt der Tank falsch ist er schuld. 

Ich habe seit Level 40 auf Schutz umgeskillt (Paladin) und bin immer in einer Stammgruppe unterwegs in Heros. Letztens war ich mal mit einer Random in Sethekk Hero und wir sind 3mal beim ersten Boss gewhipet und ich hatte keine Lust mehr. Woran lag es ? Die DD's kamen nicht mal über meinen Dmg. Achso ich hab es schon vergessen - Palas machen doch keinen DMG !

Ich spiele mit Leidenschaft Prot Pala und kann es nur empfehlen! Gute Prot Palas findet man leider noch viel zu selten.


----------



## DeadAngel (4. Februar 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> .
> .
> 
> Du hast aber nen verdammt niedrigen cooldown auf "Spott"
> ...



Heiler Aggro? What the Hell. Ich kann leider nicht ersehen welche Klasse du spielst, weil du wohl mehr dafür stehst weise Sprüche von dir zu geben. 

1.) "Verbesserter Spot" ist nicht gleich 6 Sek? Ist es 8? Hm kann gut sein. 

2.) Nein ich tanke first Target nicht an. Ich spotte es lediglich, stun es und kümmer mich eigentlich nur um alle anderen targets. 

3.) Heil aggro. Ich hab einfach keine Ahnung was das ist. Bei mir hat ein Heiler noch nie Aggro gehabt obwohl der schon mit auf die Mobs mit drauf haut vor langeweile. Pull, donnerknall, demoruf. 

Spot in Reserve? Nö wenn mal wirklich was schief geht hab ich nen Herausforderungsruf. 

Noch besser, nen Tank, der das Firsttarget nicht antankt... *omg* <--- gerade diese Aussage irritiert mich. Was machst du denn mit dem Firsttarget? 5x rüssi zerreißen, 3x schildschlag? lol mit was für DDler bist du denn unterwegs? Mit den Glücksbärchis? Bevor ich überhaupt an den Mobs dran bin fliegen die Pyros schon um mich.

€dith meint:

Und mal was zum Topic: Never Ever Random (Gerade wenn man hier die 100x Illidankiller über mir hört)


----------



## Grivok (4. Februar 2008)

DeadAngel schrieb:


> Heiler Aggro? What the Hell. Ich kann leider nicht ersehen welche Klasse du spielst, weil du wohl mehr dafür stehst weise Sprüche von dir zu geben.
> 
> 1.) "Verbesserter Spot" ist nicht gleich 6 Sek? Ist es 8? Hm kann gut sein.
> 
> ...



gut du spottest das first target an und stunst es
sobald der aus dem stun ist rennt der random in die DDs rein, da du mit spot kaum aggro aufbaust
dein herausforderungsruf haelt 5 sekunden dann ist der mob wieder weg, denn die aggro kriegst du nur temporaer

und ruessi zerreissen braucht man als tank nun wirklich nicht mehr
anschiessen, blutrausch, demo+dk und ich hab erstmal die aggro von allen zielen
danach schildschlag, rache, verheeren, cyclen
zwischendurch DK und DR spammen sobal ready, damit baut man genug aggro nauf die weiteren ziele auf
wenn an dir die pyros schon vorbeifliegen bevor du beim mob ist, hast du ein echtes problem...
aber das bist nicht du sondern die DDs mit denen du unterwegs bist


----------



## Gias (4. Februar 2008)

Naja alles halb so schlimm, mit dem todesritter steht ja schon die nächste tankfähige klasse auf dem plan


----------



## ThomasO (4. Februar 2008)

Einen Tank finden ist nicht leicht. Einen guten Tank zu finden, noch schwerer.
Mit meiner Xandrin mache ich nur noch ganz selten Random Gruppen. Das liegt zum einem an bösen Erfahrungen und zum anderen daran, das lediglich Kara, SSC und FdS für mich derzeit aktuell sind.

Alles andere bringt mir nix mehr außer Reppkosten. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.

Einen Tank zu spielen macht riesigen Spaß, obwohl man selbst auch viel flucht. 
War gestern zum ersten mal mit meiner Hexe in Kara und hab mich gelangweilt. Dot, Dot, Schattenblitz, Saat *gähn*.
Als Tank kommt keine Langeweile auf, da man nun mal Verantwortung für die Gruppe trägt und das ist nun mal auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

Wenn mal ein Schattenblitz oder Frostbolt weniger fliegt, fällt es nicht weiter auf (ich lass mal die fälle weg wo es auf Damage ankommt). 
Verliert der Tank Aggro, ist es ab Kara aufwärts meist ein Wipe. 
Dieser Verantwortung stellt sich nicht jeder und somit sind gute Tanks eben rar gesät, auch oder insbesondere für Random-Gruppen.


----------



## m1gu3l (4. Februar 2008)

Also das Problem des reppen und der random group, kann ich ja noch einigermasen vertragen...... ABER warum zum Teufel sollte ein def tank bitte nicht gut alleine questen können oder geld verdienen???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also mal ganz im ernst: ich wurde NOCH nie beim farmen von rohstoffen genocked oO und auch questen finde ich mitm tank einfacher als mitm mage zum beispiel.... kann sien, dass es an meiner wenigkeit liegt, weil ich damti einfach besser klar komme als auf den mana kram etc aber ich denke, dass ich da nicht nur für mich spreche.

also jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile und ich sehe mehr tanks als healer im spiel rum eiern......die ienen zwar besser als andere aber das mti dne guten/schlehcten leuten ist noch mal eine andere Sache.

in diesem sinne mfg


----------



## TeeZeh (5. Februar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Tanks sind überall rar. Die guten Tanks gehen nur mit ihren Stammgruppen los, bei denen sie sich einigermaßen sicher sein können, nicht allzu oft den Geistheiler (Bob) zu sehen.



^^EXAKT!
Ich liebe es Tank zu sein, aber um echt Spaß beim Spielen zu haben ist zumindest einer meiner "Stammheiler" aus der Gilde Pflicht.
Wenn ich denn doch Mal mit ner rnd losgehe, dann niemals ohne nen Blick auf die Armory zu werfen...
Die Reppkosten sind da gar net sooo das Problem
- mitlerweile hat man jede ini, die von Interesse ist, X-Mal gesehen,
da habe ich keinen Bock mir wg. zuwenig Heal, zuwenig DMG, zu früh Aggro der grp, etc. ewiglange die Zähne auszubeißen...
Abgesehen davon herrscht ein Tankmangel natürlich auch innerhalb vieler Gilden,
so daß ich auch intern keine Leerlaufprobleme habe...

------------------

Questen und Farmen sehe ich auch unproblematisch
- ich möchte nur an den DeffTank erinnern der vor BT sämtliche Wachen (32xlvl70) + Elite (lvl70) auf dem Vorplatz aggro zieht
und komplett kaputt macht...gut dauert a bissle, abba DAS ist Deffpower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Trisch (5. Februar 2008)

TeeZeh schrieb:


> DAS ist Deffpower



Ausrüstung reparieren: 10 Silber
Schild reparieren: 70 Silber
ungläubige Blicke der anwesenden: unbezahlbar


----------



## Amychan (5. Februar 2008)

Ich kann die ganzen Tanks gut verstehen.
Selbst wenn es die Reppkosten nicht gäbe würd ich als Tank ungern mit Gruppen gehen die ununterbrochen Wipes produzieren...
Ich nehm mir mal heraus sagen zu dürfen das ich mich in die Lage eines Tanks versetzen kann, da ich selbst mit meinem Druiden jede Skillung auf 70 ausprobiert hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich fand nur die Heilskillung doof. Die Feralskillung hätte ich vermutlich sogar behalten, wäre ich nicht random Bota gegangen. -.-
Aber es ist echt mies wenn jeder in der Gruppe glaub die Markierungen wären nur zur Deko an den Gegner.
Wenn dann noch so Kommentare kommen wie:
"Tank doch mal mein Target!!!!" Weil der >Hier beliebigen DD eintragen< meint das X gehört ihm allein und er bräuchte den Totenkopf nicht angreifen, vergeht einem als Tank schnell die Lust. =/
Toll sind auch immer Sprüche wie: "Wenn der Heiler mich geheilt hätte hätt ich den auch tanken können." Aber die wenigsten machen sich Gedanken darum was der arme Heiler teilweise alles mitheilen muss wenn jeder rausrotzt was er lustig ist. 
Ich finde jeder sollte sich einfach mehr Gedanken machen was die andern Gruppenmitglieder für Konsequenzen aus den eigenen Taten ziehen müssen und alles wär gut.
Wenn man sich als DD das Ziel setzt im dmg auf Platz eins zu stehen und dann halt dafür einmal weniger cc einsetzt weils halt mehr dmg bringt einfach nur zu ballern ist eine Gruppe einfach zum scheitern verurteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde wohl trotzdem wieder auf Feral skillen wenn meine Hexe 70 ist. Aber dann gilt für mich auch das ich wohl hauptsächlich Gildenintern unterwegs bin. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen das viele innis mittlerweile auch keine Tanks mehr brauchen. *g* Alles nicht heroische lässt sich eig. auch von einem guten Offkrieger oder Retripala tanken. ^^
Ich hab auch schon DK als Mooni getankt und wir hatten nur einen Wipe beim Boss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne, etwas offener den andern Klassen gegenüber und sich auch mal in die Situation der andern versetzen bevor man diese flamt. 
Je besser ihr durchkommt desto besser bleibt ihr in Erinnerung und desto mehr werden ihr auf den FLs der Tanks landen. ^^


----------



## Talismaniac (5. Februar 2008)

ganz einfach, wenn man als krieger zb. auf schutz also deff tank geskillt is dann kannst sonst nirgends lvln weil man jmden braucht der dmg macht, ganz einfach... alleine als tank zu lvln ist wirklich sehr schwer und zeitaufwändig..
Und immer in rdm grps angemacht zu werden warum man net aufpasst und sie nicht schützt is auch net das ware.. LVLT EUCH selbst mal einen ihr klugscheissenden dds die grad mal 5% mehr dmg machen als der tank -.-


----------



## flodderlodde (5. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin Tank und das aus Leidenschaft..Ich kann tagsüber nicht in ruhe lvln weil ständig jemand anfragt,kommst mit in die ini oder in jene weil es auch bei uns auf dem Server (Echsenkessel) kaum Deff-geskillte Tanks gibt..Klar geht das leveln langsamer und bei den Repkosten wird mir immer ganz schwindelig... aber nach geschaffter Instanz, wenn die andern sagen,hast deine Sache gut gemacht,dann zahl ich doch gerne die paar Gold fürs reppen und kann friedselig einschlafen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadAngel (5. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> gut du spottest das first target an und stunst es
> sobald der aus dem stun ist rennt der random in die DDs rein, da du mit spot kaum aggro aufbaust



Ich baue im Grunde gar keine auf. Es ist auf dem weg zu den DDs und bevor er da ist, ist er tot. Darum fragte ich mit was für DDlern du unterwegs bist, die dieses nicht schaffen.



> dein herausforderungsruf haelt 5 sekunden dann ist der mob wieder weg, denn die aggro kriegst du nur temporaer



joa aber bis dahin hab ich ja auch den Spott wieder, den erschütternen Schlag und bau noch nen bisschen Aggro auf. Und dann passiert dasselbe wie mit dem 1. Target, es geht down bevor er den ddler erreicht. Sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt: Mit was für DDlern bist du unterwegs?



> und ruessi zerreissen braucht man als tank nun wirklich nicht mehr



Richtig, dafür gibt es verwüsten. 100 punkte!



> anschiessen, blutrausch, demo+dk und ich hab erstmal die aggro von allen zielen



Erst Blutrausch, dann pullen.



> danach schildschlag, rache, verheeren, cyclen
> zwischendurch DK und DR spammen sobal ready, damit baut man genug aggro nauf die weiteren ziele auf



Ach so geht das, dann hab ich Kael´thas (und die anderen Bosse die mir das Equip gaben um diesen überhaupt tanken zu können) wohl nur mit glück immer getankt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> wenn an dir die pyros schon vorbeifliegen bevor du beim mob ist, hast du ein echtes problem...
> aber das bist nicht du sondern die DDs mit denen du unterwegs bist



siehe oben die Erklärung.


----------

